# Due to popular demand: U75 German class



## zora (Oct 10, 2005)

What with lots of people part-time emigrating to/holidaying in Berlin, there have been numerous requests for German lessons. 
Now that might have been the beer and ritalin speaking...but if a couple of people really want to do this I'm sure we can arrange something, hopefully with Choc's and Goldenecitrone's help!

There is quite a variation of levels: a couple of people are fluent in german already and    want some conversation practice while others are more interested to learn how to order   their drinks. (Phrase for the day: *Ein Bier, bitte!*) 

So I think the best thing would be to meet up with everyone's who's interested and find out what they want to do and how to achieve it (alternatively we can always get pissed...)  
This is a London-based event btw, preferably north, but will travel!


----------



## han (Oct 10, 2005)

oooo! oooo! ooo! What a corkin' idea 

Jan and i would be interested in this as we're planning to do some campervanning round Germany next summer and visit our chums in Angermunde and Bochum....

I'm afraid my German only extends to 'ich habe ein doppelkinn'.

'I have a double chin' - is that correct?!


----------



## han (Oct 10, 2005)

Along with the bookgroup/walking/sewing, this would be another welcome addition to U75's <ahem> 'wholesome'  activity calendar, n'est pas!

ja!


----------



## Choc (Oct 10, 2005)

leider habe auch ich ein doppelkinn, scheisse    

i love zoras observation that german speaking would be nearly as cool as taking ritalin (more recently)...wonder how that comes about..?  

but it is true the amount of people who actually speak german very well is amazing...

to add names to the list: 

blind lemon mag

isvicthere

and isvicthere's mate ash


it is always a pleasure...although i don't think i would be a good teacher grammar wise all i can do is conversation.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 10, 2005)

wie kommen ich am besten zum bahnhof, bitte?

is that right???


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Oct 10, 2005)

Pity it's London cos newharper and I both speak German fairly well. I'm doing a German course at the OU now in the expectation that I'll get a much better grade than my E at A-level.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Oct 10, 2005)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> wie kommen ich am besten zum bahnhof, bitte?
> 
> is that right???



Wie komm*e* *I*ch am besten zum *B*ahnhof, bitte?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Oct 10, 2005)

I promised to learn German if they won the last World Cup. Unfortunately Oliver Kamm threw that one in during the second half and that was the end of that.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 10, 2005)

I've spent the last couple of weeks living in a German speaking place, I wouldn't ever want to learn it, it sounds so rough and harsh. Nein Danke!.


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 11, 2005)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> Wie komm*e* *I*ch am besten zum *B*ahnhof, bitte?


 I know that one!


----------



## D (Oct 11, 2005)

I think German sounds lush and savory.

I am so jealous - I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll have to learn by some kind of self-taught CD thing... I can't take any of the classes available in San Fran because of my schedule.


----------



## onemonkey (Oct 11, 2005)

yes please!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 11, 2005)

<puts hand up> 

oh count me in!   

Ich habe Deutsch für vier Jahre an Schule gelernt, aber jetzt mein Deutsch ist schlecht! 

(& yes I had to write the above in English, then run it through an online program to get the translation right.  )


----------



## hovis (Oct 11, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I think German sounds lush and savory.
> 
> I am so jealous - I've resigned myself to the fact that I'll have to learn by some kind of self-taught CD thing... I can't take any of the classes available in San Fran because of my schedule.



Michel Thomas CDs are good.

Ich lerne Deutsch schon seit zwei Jahre! Ich moechte mein Deutsch zu practizeiren. Wenn moechten Sie auch Ihre Deutsche practizieren, koennen sie zu mir eine PM schrieben. Aber ich bin nicht gut mit 'adjective endings'!   

Tchuss!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 11, 2005)

One of my biggest regrets in not practising German. Amost 14 years on after my last German lesson, my skills have regressed way back to basic first year level. I can barely construct a German sentence properly these days. Although my reading skills are better!


----------



## etnea (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm half German and would be very happy to help out with this if people want.  Would be nice to get a bit of conversational practice too.  Btw, I've always noticed I speak foreign languages MUCH better after a few beers...


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Oct 11, 2005)

etnea said:
			
		

> Btw, I've always noticed I speak foreign languages MUCH better after a few beers...



the proper way to learn a language is down the pub....

(and it's not just a joke, BTW)


----------



## zenie (Oct 11, 2005)

I learnt German at school quite an easy to language to learn and you can pick it up again fairly quickly in the right situation.

Can hardly remember anything right now though   

*mind blank* 

wait .. wait

wie gehts?

es mir gut danke   

(Is that right?)


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Oct 11, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I learnt German at school quite an easy to language to learn and you can pick it up again fairly quickly in the right situation.



I always thought that life was too short to learn german  but maybe the german beer purity laws will prove me the opposite.....


----------



## D (Oct 11, 2005)

hovis said:
			
		

> Michel Thomas CDs are good.
> 
> Ich lerne Deutsch schon seit zwei Jahre! Ich moechte mein Deutsch zu practizeiren. Wenn moechten Sie auch Ihre Deutsche practizieren, koennen sie zu mir eine PM schrieben. Aber ich bin nicht gut mit 'adjective endings'!
> 
> Tchuss!



Vielen Dank! I have some Michel Thomas on my iPod, so every once in a while during the song shuffle I get some conjugations thrown in the mix.


----------



## schnickschnack (Oct 11, 2005)

Ah, und ich bin Deutschlehrerin! But after living in England for 10 years my German is regressing unfortunately.. Also ich brauche auch etwas Übung!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 11, 2005)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> it sounds so rough and harsh.



Ist nichts für Vanille Tunten!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 11, 2005)

zenie said:
			
		

> I learnt German at school quite an easy to language to learn and you can pick it up again fairly quickly in the right situation.
> 
> Can hardly remember anything right now though
> 
> ...



almost! i'd say: 

wie geht's?


mir geht's gut danke 

or

mir geht es gut danke

but then i'm way out of practice so could be wrong!   

(resists temptation to use the online translation pgm - _just_!)


----------



## treefrog (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm well up for this (as long as I can find time to do it- very busy this year) Where/when?

My skill level is- never had a lesson in my life. If you can call that a level...


----------



## the B (Oct 11, 2005)

I wouldn't mind trying a bit. Been... 6 years since my last German lesson...


----------



## Callie (Oct 11, 2005)

can someone tell me...if links is left and recht is right, what is straight on?

Ich bin einzelkind und das isnt nicht meinen wellensitisch!


----------



## schnickschnack (Oct 11, 2005)

Gott sei Dank ist das nicht dein Wellensittich! Er ist tot.
Straight on is geradeaus.


----------



## zora (Oct 11, 2005)

Vielleicht liegt dieser Wellensittich auch nur gerne auf dem Ruecken; das ist gut fuer seine Wirbelsaeule!    

There's no stopping you lot, is there? Just as well that a proper german teacher seems to have signed up! *waves hello at schnickschnack*. Since I haven't got any teaching experience and can be just as tongue-tied in my native language as in english, my role was always just going to be to organise the piss-up and be some kind of stand-by dictionary.

So where/when? Some time next week be good for anyone for an initial meet-up? Tuesday or wednesday maybe? Or is that too soon?


----------



## zora (Oct 11, 2005)

sleaterkinney said:
			
		

> I've spent the last couple of weeks living in a German speaking place, I wouldn't ever want to learn it, it sounds so rough and harsh. Nein Danke!.



Danke, du mich auch!


----------



## Choc (Oct 12, 2005)

i second the theory with alcohol related language fluency...i know it myself and on vics birthday on saturday i swear he actually was fluent telling me all about football, david and the red card und wer weiss was sonst noch...  

ich hatte auch mal einen gruenen wellensittich uebrigens, genau wie auf callies photo, er hiess dixie.... viel spaeter stellte sich heraus das er anstatt eines maennchens ein weibchen war und eier gelegt hat...das war ein fest   

ich fand es ein bischen schade das dieser wellensittich im pic schon tod war..


i am always up for a bit of a meet up...somehow i think next week might be too early though...let's hype it a bit longer i'd say


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Oct 12, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> i second the theory with alcohol related language fluency...



I have a friend who managed a reasonable conversation in spanish after an awful of drink, yet claims to this day that he doesn't speak it. but then again, I had an awful lot of drink too....


----------



## Choc (Oct 12, 2005)

lol  


ps zora was genau ist ritalin eigentlich? some kind of speed?


----------



## hovis (Oct 12, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> can someone tell me...if links is left and recht is right, what is straight on?
> 
> Ich bin einzelkind und das isnt nicht meinen wellensitisch!



On the right is rechts.

das Recht is 'the right' which is a noun.

If you say someone is right in German (i.e. you agree with what they have said), you say they 'have right' (Recht haben): 'Ja, du hast da Recht' => 'You are right there, matey'.

Auf wiederschreiben!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Nice to see people are interested in this - anyone want to suggest a time and place?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 12, 2005)

wohnen sie alles deutsch lernen?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

Wer hat uns verraten? 
Die Sozialdemokraten.


----------



## Callie (Oct 12, 2005)

hovis said:
			
		

> On the right is rechts.
> 
> das Recht is 'the right' which is a noun.
> 
> If you say someone is right in German (i.e. you agree with what they have said), you say they 'have right' (Recht haben): 'Ja, du hast da Recht' => 'You are right there, matey'.




Das kino ist on (!) die ertse strasse rechts, die bahnhof ist geradeaus? das ist nicht sounding good.

I remember bits of german, Im better at saying it than spelling it though! I can never remember whther things are die/das/the other one...was there another one?!  Maybe I need a lesson, I dont have any germans to talk to though 

My favourite thing I was taught at school was not to say Er/sie/ich ist/bin heiss/kalt (sorry about the spelling) because you might get a slap. Ive forgotten what word you were supposed to use if you wanted to say you felt hot/cold.


----------



## ngeru (Oct 12, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> Ive forgotten what word you were supposed to use if you wanted to say you felt hot/cold.


tread carefully here!

"ich bin heiss" literally translates to "i am hot" but in the context of "'i am horny"!  

the correct way to say "i am hot" (temperature wise), is "mir ist heiss" which literally translates to "me is hot".

Similarly you'd say "mir ist kalt" for "me is cold".

well that is what I was taught anyway!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

Be careful with "warm" too.

mir ist warm = I'm warm

Ich bin warm = I'm gay


----------



## Callie (Oct 12, 2005)

lol they never told us that bit at school isambard  what about du bist warm? if that works in a similar way the kids would love it!

ngeru - yeah thats what i meant, you mustnt say ich bin heiss but you can say mir ist heiss.  

Does the same apply to er and sie? as in er ist heiss?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 12, 2005)

Du bist Warm would work the same way Callie.

It's not really in common useage as a personal description, more modern is "schwul". Schwul is also used as a general negative by da kidz in a the same way as "gay" is in English.

But in written German in the gay press it is heavily used.

eg. A pre-party is a chance to "aufwärmen" , a warm up.
A newspaper someone I know produces is called the "Wärmste Wochenblatt"

etc etc


----------



## han (Oct 12, 2005)

treefrog said:
			
		

> My skill level is- never had a lesson in my life. If you can call that a level...



me too! Perhaps the more inexperienced of us can be in our own class....


----------



## ngeru (Oct 12, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> ngeru - yeah thats what i meant, you mustnt say ich bin heiss but you can say mir ist heiss.
> 
> Does the same apply to er and sie? as in er ist heiss?


ummm not sure actually. anyone?


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 12, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Wer hat uns verraten?
> Die Sozialdemokraten.


Jawohl!


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 12, 2005)

Ok Kinder, Ihr wollt Deutsch lernen?  Wie Süß!  Ein Treffen hoert sich gut an.  Kann auch gerne auf E-mails anworten.  
Am bona-fide, fully certificated, all-squeeky german and I have been living in England since 1985.   
I agree with the poster above that German can/does sound very harsh which is why I love English so much.  It is so smoooooooth and round (one of my favourite words being Lothian) and the scope for expressing things/emotions/opinions is so vast.  But it is true also that if you master German well that scope is open to you as well.
I think arranging meet-ups, having some sort of continuous thread or e-mailing each other sounds wonderful.  Can we add a poll at this stage to see who would prefer what?
Try to listen to some german radio on the Internet.  You need to hear the language as people speak it.
Auffi!  Let's go!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Oct 12, 2005)

We need to get on with this - I need a basic grasp of German by Christmas.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 12, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> We need to get on with this - I need a basic grasp of German by Christmas.


Ooooh; wau, sowas wollte ich schon immer einmal haben! Dankeschön!

Or do you need the 'Oh my god, what the hell were you thinking about?  You inconsiderate, kraut-chomping, stingy weird friend I met on the train and could not say no to' kind?


----------



## zora (Oct 12, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> We need to get on with this - I need a basic grasp of German by Christmas.



Which is why I suggested next week.   - Darum hab ich naechste Woche vorgeschlagen.
I see what Choc says about building up the buzz    but if it's gonna be a regularish thing we might as well start now, even if it's just the two of us, and if others want to join now or later, great. 

That's not meant to be 'exclusive' in any way, of course everyone is most welcome, it's just that it was Thora and Onemonkey who both talked to me about this last weekend and were particularly keen.


----------



## hovis (Oct 12, 2005)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> wohnen sie alles deutsch lernen?



You just said: 'do they live learning everything German?'.

Ich denke nicht. (I think not).

Auf wiederschreiben! Tschuss!


----------



## Choc (Oct 13, 2005)

Callie said:
			
		

> lol they never told us that bit at school isambard  what about du bist warm? if that works in a similar way the kids would love it!
> 
> ngeru - yeah thats what i meant, you mustnt say ich bin heiss but you can say mir ist heiss.
> 
> Does the same apply to er and sie? as in er ist heiss?



mir ist heiss = well done   

er ist heiss means more he is hot, you will have to say ---> ihm ist heiss/ihr is heiss (female)/dem hund ist heiss (it)

but you can say: mir ist warm....oder....es ist sehr warm hier....ihm ist warm....ihr ist warm..

(only in specific guy language the word warm means what the other poster explanained...it is a bit with the word gay that used to mean just jolly)


----------



## Isambard (Oct 13, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> ....es ist sehr warm hier....



You could also use that say if you walked into a pub / hairdressers / floritsts and there were a lot of gay men in there.


----------



## Choc (Oct 13, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> You could also use that say if you walked into a pub / hairdressers / floritsts and there were a lot of gay men in there.



yes i know, you are right...but as i said for instance the otto normal-buerger (mr and mrs smith) would just think it is warm in a place as in temperature and not the gay thing.


----------



## Choc (Oct 13, 2005)

actually just to add to the confusion. on my previous example with 'der hund is heiss'...this could easily mean the dog is (don't know the english word, the period thing) as well   .

in general i think everybody would understand what you want to say in any case..learning a new language means opening up to mistakes and starting all over like a child. this can be difficult..but it is possible and eventually easy only takes a couple of years


----------



## Isambard (Oct 13, 2005)

hat ihre Tage?

Oh I never knew that one.


----------



## chio (Oct 13, 2005)

My German fluctuates between "can't understand a thing" and "can understand most of what's being said", depending on how tired I am or how recently I've had to use it.

As there is something of a shortage of German speakers in rural Cheshire, I have acquired a satellite dish which is beaming German telly into my house  not really the same, but better than nothing.

(DW-TV is very good. It's aimed internationally, and they seem to use more simple language.)


----------



## Isambard (Oct 13, 2005)

I hope you are not watching those shitty new telenovellas on ZDF Chio!


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 13, 2005)

Guten tag. Wie geht es dir?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2005)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Guten tag. Wie geht es dir?



Jeht's mir janz jut, danke. Hab jerade diese Fade jesehen. I reckon the best way to learn German is to meet up, have a few beers and read aloud from my Bukowski books translated into German whilst simultaneously listening to Ton Steine Scherben on the CD player. Keine Macht fur Niemand!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 13, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Ton Steine Scherben



Gonna listen to "Rauch Haus Song" when I get home now!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2005)

Mein Alter sagt, die Welt wird sich nicht ändern,
dabei weiß er ganz genau, was läuft.
Doch er glaubt, er vergißt die ganze Scheiße,
wenn er abends in der Kneipe hängt und säuft.
*Er sagt, der schönste Platz ist immer an der Theke*,  
da hat er recht, zu Haus ist kaum noch Platz für drei.
Darum bin ich auch den ganzen Tag auf Arbeit,
man kann sagen, ich bin so frei. 

I love that full blast. But I slightly prefer Paul Panzer's Blues

Komm ich abends nach Hause zu meiner Braut.
Bißchen was zu fressen, hab ich bei Karstadt geklaut.
Und ich sag zu ihr: "Puppe, ich bin heut so geil."
Und sie sagt: "Macht nix, Junge, schalt den Fernseher ein!"
Dann bin ich echt fertig und was ich steh'n hab, laß ich stehn.
Den Abend, den kannst mich nur noch in einer Kneipe rumhängen seh'n.
Da sauf ich mich voll und wichst mich einer an,
kriegt er paar auf's Maul, solange ich kann.
Und von dem ganzen Fussel penn ich zum Schluß ein,
der Wirt weckt mich um Fünf und quatscht: "Arbeit, Junge, muß sein!" 

Classy!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 13, 2005)

Oi! Where you find my blog!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Oi! Where you find my blog!



I tracked it down when I found out someone was copying mine.


----------



## ngeru (Oct 13, 2005)

*re meeting up...*

i'm happy to start whenever really seeing i have quite a bit of spare time on my hands. 

does anyone mind partiularly where though? is it going to be brixton based?


----------



## hovis (Oct 13, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> mir ist heiss = well done
> 
> 
> 
> > Isn't it 'Mir ist es heiss'?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> does anyone mind partiularly where though? is it going to be brixton based?



Not if me and Zora have got anything to do with it. Stoke Newington, Wood Green or somewhere in between.


----------



## ngeru (Oct 13, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Not if me and Zora have got anything to do with it. Stoke Newington, Wood Green or somewhere in between.


well you've got my vote!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 13, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> well you've got my vote!



And your book, which I promise to start reading very, very soon.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 13, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> actually just to add to the confusion. on my previous example with 'der hund is heiss'...this could easily mean the dog is (don't know the english word, the period thing) as well   .


'on heat'; that's what you were looking for.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 13, 2005)

Speaking of warm; a current colloquialism is 'warmduscher'; someone who takes warm showers, or: wimp.   

Re meeting up:
My vote goes toward Stoke Newington as I live in the East End.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 13, 2005)

hovis said:
			
		

> Choc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 14, 2005)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> Speaking of warm; a current colloquialism is 'warmduscher'; someone who takes warm showers, or: wimp.
> 
> Re meeting up:
> My vote goes toward Stoke Newington as I live in the East End.



Will be good to meet you. Ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## hovis (Oct 14, 2005)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> hovis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Beginner's class Tuesday 18.10.*

Okay, in the spirit of not-messing-about   it's been decided to get started this coming tuesday, 18.10. 

This is going to be mainly a complete beginner's session - everyone welcome, but we'll be covering the very basics:

Ich heisse...

Ich komme aus...

Ich haette gern ein...

*Where?/Wo?* At Kameron's in Brixton. (pm for address and directions)

*When?/Wann?* 7pm -sharp  /Um sieben (for about an hour, before going on to Bond's birthday drinks in the Albert.)

BYO drinks and snacks.



Apologies for short notice - this is to get Thora and Onemonkey started; we can arrange a bigger meet-up at a time and place suitable for more people as well.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 15, 2005)

ngeru told me yesterday about this U75 German class, count both me and tomas in for this!  
I found out that I remember a lot more from my german classes at high school than I thought when we went to Berlin this summer, but I have regressed to a very basic stage.  tomas is a complete beginner.

Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Velouria (Oct 15, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> This is going to be mainly a complete beginner's session - everyone welcome, but we'll be covering the very basics:
> 
> Ich heisse...
> 
> ...


Ich hätte gern ein ... ?

Is that I would like a ... ?

We were taught to use 'Ich möchte'

I would translate 'Der Hund ist heiß' as 'The dog is in heat' but that could just be regional variation, which might account for you saying 'Ich hätte gern ein ...' too ... ? (People forget German covers a vast area and it's not homogeneous - just like English )

PS Für Umlauten (?), man kann AllChars utilisieren


----------



## Callie (Oct 15, 2005)

*der hund ist heiss*


----------



## ngeru (Oct 15, 2005)

*Hey... cool pic!*

Earlier today I bought the Collins _Easy Learning_ book of German Grammer. Just by flicking through the pages I know it will prove invaluable in helping me re-familiarise myself with those long forgotten German skills. I'll show you fellas on Tuesday... 

Bis bald!


----------



## girasol (Oct 15, 2005)

I wish I could come (being as I was talking to zora about this and was very enthusiastic too), but I can't... Hope it goes well though  (I'm sure it will, despite me not being there   )


----------



## zora (Oct 15, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Ich hätte gern ein ... ?
> 
> Is that I would like a ... ?
> 
> ...




Not so much a regional variation as just one of many different ways of expressing the same thing, and just a personal preference. (In the way you could be asking in English both 'What would you like?' and 'What are you having?' and there being nuances in context/degrees of formality etc.   

Must check out this Umlaut thingy, cheers.

Next time, Iemanja!   (Naechstes Mal!)


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 16, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Okay, in the spirit of not-messing-about   it's been decided to get started this coming tuesday, 18.10.
> 
> This is going to be mainly a complete beginner's session - everyone welcome, but we'll be covering the very basics:
> 
> ...



zora,
I have just tried to PM you but am not sure whether it was successful as it still says 0 on my 'Sent Messages' folder-thingy.  Could you PM me with the details, please? Ta
Schmetterling


----------



## bugsy7 (Oct 16, 2005)

If anybody needs any help, I'm a translator, interpreter and teacher of languages but specialising in German. It'll also help me to keep my hand in.

Und wenn's öppe hett, wo cho a chli Schwiizerdütsch, könne mer eus bei Gelegenheit zäme hoche.

MsG


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 16, 2005)

arse, busy this tuesday but would love to pop in , i'm doin some work in Germany in November and really need to reacquaint myself.  Will it be every week?


----------



## chio (Oct 16, 2005)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Und wenn's öppe hett, wo cho a chli Schwiizerdütsch, könne mer eus bei Gelegenheit zäme hoche.



What on earth?!


----------



## bugsy7 (Oct 17, 2005)

Uuund eine kleine Übersetzung nachgeschoben, für dienenigen, die des Schweizer Dialekts nicht mächtig sind:

"Wenn es jemand gibt, der ein bisschen Schweizerdeutsch kann, können wir uns zusammen hinsetzen."

Eus, eus, eus kloar?

MsG


----------



## ngeru (Oct 17, 2005)

erm when i run that thru a translation program, i get something about translating Swiss dialects, although the actual translated text doesn't make a lot of sense! 

i think i get your drift though....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 17, 2005)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Uuund eine kleine Übersetzung nachgeschoben, für dienenigen, die des Schweizer Dialekts nicht mächtig sind:
> 
> "Wenn es jemand gibt, der ein bisschen Schweizerdeutsch kann, können wir uns zusammen hinsetzen."
> 
> ...



If there is anybody who can speak a bit of Swiss-German, then we can sit together.


----------



## the B (Oct 17, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Okay, in the spirit of not-messing-about   it's been decided to get started this coming tuesday, 18.10.
> 
> This is going to be mainly a complete beginner's session - everyone welcome, but we'll be covering the very basics:
> 
> ...



Bit too short notice for me... will make future ones, thank you very much for doing these!


----------



## zora (Oct 17, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> thank you very much for doing these!



How sweet of you.  You're welcome. Gern geschehen! 

Re the frequency of future ones: As this is a bit of an experiment (all levels, different motivation etc) it depends entirely how it all goes, and who wants to do what.

We'll see, eh.  Wir werden sehen, oder: Schau mer mal.


----------



## han (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh pooo, I can't do Tuesday nights unfortunately 

Have a good un all!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 18, 2005)

Scheisse. Muss noch arbeiten. Viel spass heute. Ich bin bei euch im Geist!


----------



## bugsy7 (Oct 18, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Scheisse. Muss noch arbeiten. Viel spass heute. Ich bin bei euch im Geist!


Als Muttersprachlerin hast nicht eine Vorbildfunktion?    

*Scheiße *und Spaß (und auch noch großgeschrieben).

MsG


----------



## tastebud (Oct 18, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> (for about an hour, before going on to Bond's birthday drinks in the Albert.)


  see y'all in t'albert.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks zora!  (Vielen Danke?) 

Really enthusiastic about brushing up my german now and am hoping we can make this let's say a fortnightly thing...? 
Some of us talked about meeting up at Rose & Crown here in Stoke Newington next time, hopefully it's not too noisy there (at least it's quiet early evenings) so let's hear from you all what you think about that.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 19, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks zora!  (Vielen Danke?)
> 
> Really enthusiastic about brushing up my german now and am hoping we can make this let's say a fortnightly thing...?
> Some of us talked about meeting up at Rose & Crown here in Stoke Newington next time, hopefully it's not too noisy there (at least it's quiet early evenings) so let's hear from you all what you think about that.



I can make the Rose & Crown, but only till 8pm on Tuesday. Have my art lectures to go to after that. Another day would be better. Wednesday, if possible.


----------



## ngeru (Oct 19, 2005)

Ja vielen Dank Frau Julia!  

Like comicstripgirl, I'm dead keen to continue with these lessons. I could quite happily meet weekly or fortnightly... whatever suits. And I could easily get to the Rose & Crown after work on Wednesdays. What does everyone else think?

For next time, I could photocopy some pages from my German Grammer book of the alphabet, numbers, date & time if anyone reckons it'll help them. Oh & just to recap some of those basic sentences we went over last night:

Wie heisst du? Ich heisse ...... Mein boardname ist .......

Mein(e) Freund(in) ist....

Wie alt bist du? Ich bin ...... Jahre alt.



Bis bald!


----------



## Thora_v1 (Oct 19, 2005)

So sorry I didn't make it - but we were under seige from a gang of "youths" shooting fireworks at vehicles, dogs and people in our yard    Can't wait for shops to stop selling fireworks again.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 19, 2005)

I can do Wednesdays too.
If Frau Julia is up for doing it a weekly thing that's great  otherwise once a fortnight is good.
Depending on how many we are/will be we might be able to do it here at me and tomas' - not as spacious as at Camerons and some will have to sit on the floor tho... let's try Rose & Crown first and hopefully it will work out to meet up there.

I have quite a few ideas about future classes, like.... useful phrases at the cafe/bar/restaurant. Buying u-bahn, bus tickets. Asking directions. Etc.
My idea is that in the end all of us should be able to talk basic German and get by alright when going to Berlin  

I think all of us will be able to contribute and improvise ideas for the classes.


----------



## Mation (Oct 20, 2005)

What a wonderful idea! I'll definitely come to some when I'm back.

(And any chance of Spanish from anyone too please?)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 20, 2005)

Blind Lemon speaks fluent Latin American Spanish too....so if you want a Mexican accent, he's yer man!


----------



## zora (Oct 20, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> My idea is that in the end all of us should be able to talk basic German and get by alright when going to Berlin
> 
> I think all of us will be able to contribute and improvise ideas for the classes.



That's my idea, too.   So hatte ich mir das auch vorgestellt.
Glad you had a good time, ngeru and comicstripgirl.
Not that I did much teaching - my ''lesson plan'' went straight out the window...Hope everyone got a little bit out of it though. Blind Lemon was quite enthusiastic - but then we got an hour to ourselves chatting and talking about quirky idioms and suchlike while you lot where still stuck on the tube.

Mittwoch passt mir auch - wednesday is good for me, too. In zwei Wochen?


----------



## zora (Oct 20, 2005)

Mation said:
			
		

> What a wonderful idea! I'll definitely come to some when I'm back.
> 
> (And any chance of Spanish from anyone too please?)



That's what a few people said I talked to about this : 'I'd come if it was French/Spanish' (and so would I!). It just seems that there's quite a large number of urbanites who are German/living in Germany/speak German really well for whatever reason and not so many for example French or Spanish people? Dunno why? Or do I just notice them more?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> That's what a few people said I talked to about this : 'I'd come if it was French/Spanish' (and so would I!). It just seems that there's quite a large number of urbanites who are German/living in Germany/speak German really well for whatever reason and not so many for example French or Spanish people? Dunno why? Or do I just notice them more?



I can translate basic German into basic Spanish. Guten Tag= Buenos dias. Ich mochte noch ein Bier, bitte= Me gustaria un otra cerveza. Two stones, two birds, etc.


----------



## zora (Oct 20, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I can translate basic German into basic Spanish. Guten Tag= Buenos dias. Ich mochte noch ein Bier, bitte= Me gustaria un otra cerveza. Two stones, two birds, etc.



Fuck me - I'm impressed. Fick mich - Ich bin beeindruckt. What's that in spanish?  Zwei Fliegen, eine Klappe indeed!

Note to class: Whilst fuck me does translate as fick mich, you can't actually use it to express surprise, it's for shagging only. You can say, however, Fick dich or Fick die Henne (fuck the chicken), meaning Fuck off or Fuck you, often in a more playful, not seriously angry context.


----------



## girasol (Oct 20, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Fuck me - I'm impressed. Fick mich - Ich bin beeindruckt. What's that in spanish?  Zwei Fliegen, eine Klappe indeed!
> 
> Note to class: Whilst fuck me does translate as fick mich, you can't actually use it to express surprise, it's for shagging only. You can say, however, Fick dich or Fick die Henne (*fuck the chicken*), meaning Fuck off or Fuck you, often in a more playful, not seriously angry context.



pervert!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 20, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Mittwoch passt mir auch - wednesday is good for me, too. In zwei Wochen?


Ich denke, dass das eine gute Idee ist.  

(My attempt at: "I think that is a good idea")




			
				zora said:
			
		

> Note to class: Whilst fuck me does translate as fick mich, you can't actually use it to express surprise, it's for shagging only. You can say, however, Fick dich or Fick die Henne (fuck the chicken), meaning Fuck off or Fuck you, often in a more playful, not seriously angry context.



So Zora, how do you say 'I'm fucked' & 'I want to get fucked' as in the context of being munted/pissed?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Fuck me - I'm impressed. Fick mich - Ich bin beeindruckt. What's that in spanish?  Zwei Fliegen, eine Klappe indeed!
> 
> Note to class: Whilst fuck me does translate as fick mich, you can't actually use it to express surprise, it's for shagging only. You can say, however, Fick dich or Fick die Henne (fuck the chicken), meaning Fuck off or Fuck you, often in a more playful, not seriously angry context.



What about Fick dich ins Knie! Don't know I'm impressed in Spanish. But I do know Para bailar la Bamba es necessita una poco de gracia. Ba ba bamba.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 20, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> So Zora, how do you say 'I'm fucked' & 'I want to get fucked' as in the context of being munted/pissed?



Ich bin ficks und fertig! oder ficks und foxy. That means more like tired though.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 20, 2005)

Darauf or drauff, I forgotton how you spell it.     = "on top" 
In slang, "druff".

Breit = "wide"

but they are descriptions to be up or on a trip as opposed to "fucked" as a final level of dribbling muntedness. Don't think that exists as a concept in German really.

Angeblich.


----------



## Mation (Oct 20, 2005)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> Blind Lemon speaks fluent Latin American Spanish too....so if you want a Mexican accent, he's yer man!


I'd have to unlearn my smidgen of Castillian so he wouldn't laugh at my 'Mathreeth's etc.  But that could be good. 

Zora's right - I don't know of many (any?) native Spanish speakers round these parts...


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 20, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Ich denke, dass das eine gute Idee ist.



Me too. So that's Mittwoch 3 (dritte) Nov @ Rose und Crown, then?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 20, 2005)

This is the thread for me to do my Tom Swiftie that most people don't get...
"Ein, swei, drei, funf." said Tom fearlessly.


----------



## Choc (Oct 20, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Darauf or drauff, I forgotton how you spell it.     = "on top"
> In slang, "druff".
> 
> Breit = "wide"
> ...



that is true (in answer to ngeru)

ich bin breit = stoned

der ist ja voll druff (drauf) = E, coke, alcohol etc

ich bin fickt kann man in diesem zusammenhang nicht sagen, aber fick dich ins knie (oder -bohr dir doch ein loch ins knie) ist ein gutes schimpfwort ...


----------



## Isambard (Oct 21, 2005)

Although "fick" only pertains to sex you can say that something is "abgefucked" = it is totally broken.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Me too. So that's Mittwoch 3 (dritte) Nov @ Rose und Crown, then?


In welche Nahe ist der rose & crown, bitte?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Red Jezza said:
			
		

> In welche Nahe ist der rose & crown, bitte?



Es ist in (?) Stoke Newington.

Corner of Albion Rd/Church Street.


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 21, 2005)

_Kirchestrasse_, dummkopf! 
aber vielen danke


----------



## ngeru (Oct 21, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Me too. So that's Mittwoch 3 (dritte) Nov @ Rose und Crown, then?


Mittwoch ist der zweite (2nd) November, Liebling!  

Um wie viel Uhr? neunzehn Uhr?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

Ok, ok ZWEITE November in KIRCHESTRASSE dann!!    


Neunzehn Uhr is gut für mich.

Bis dann!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 21, 2005)

*OK it's agreed then!*

For those of you who maybe slightly confused over the previous few posts, our next meet-up is:


*
Wednesday
2nd November from 7pm onwards
Rose & Crown pub
Corner Albion Rd/Church St
Stoke Newington
*


Who else is coming?


----------



## pianistenvy (Oct 21, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> *
> Wednesday
> 2nd November from 7pm onwards
> Rose & Crown pub
> ...



Does the 76 bus go there?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 21, 2005)

pianistenvy said:
			
		

> Does the 76 bus go there?



Bus 76 is a bit further away, passing Stoke Newington Rd, which is about 20 mins (walk) from Rose&Crown.

Bus 73 (via Oxford St, Euston, Kings X, Angel) + 476 stops just outside the pub, on Albion Rd.

There's also 341 + 141 which stops at Green Lanes close to Clissold Park - only a couple of minutes away. 

Rose & Crown
199 Church Street
N16 9ES


----------



## Thora_v1 (Oct 21, 2005)

Aw, I can't do Wednesdays, have to work til late


----------



## districtline (Oct 21, 2005)

great idea! if its still running the i shall come along during my (jan plus feb) months in london.

tucholsky should be compulsory reading.


----------



## wtfftw (Oct 22, 2005)

I'm considering this.
I did GCSE german and have for the past couple of years been to a german metal festival in the summer. My german is rusty to say the least but I have a fondness for the language.


----------



## ngeru (Oct 26, 2005)

Who else is up for this? It's a week today peeps.


----------



## hovis (Oct 26, 2005)

drag0n said:
			
		

> I'm considering this.
> I did GCSE german and have for the past couple of years been to a german metal festival in the summer. My german is rusty to say the least but I have a fondness for the language.



Wacken!!!  

Es war sehr gut? Ich bin nicht Wacken gegangen aber ich habe daran denken.

Does that make any sense at all?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 26, 2005)

well, me and tomas are up for it  

what about onemonkey, cameron..? you haven't given up already have you?
blind lemon was brilliant, but i don't know if it's too much hassle for him to get to stokie? 

any other people who wants to join the class?


----------



## liberty (Oct 26, 2005)

I am worse than useless with other languages


----------



## schnickschnack (Oct 26, 2005)

Was ist Wacken?


----------



## zora (Oct 27, 2005)

I'll be there.   

And goldenecitrone said he's gonna come - he wants you all to get stuck into poetry straight away   ; he can do that, and I'll stick with the boring groundwork bit:

There we go again:

Ich heisse...

Mein Boardname ist...

Das ist mein(e) Freund(in)/Mann/Frau...

Ich bin ...Jahre alt

eins,zwei,drei,vier, fuenf, sechs, sieben, acht, neun, zehn, elf, zwoelf, dreizehn, vierzehn, fuenfzehn, sechzehn, siebzehn, achtzehn, neunzehn, zwanzig, einundzwanzig,..., dreissig,..., vierzig,..., fuenfzig, ...sechzig, ..., siebzig -bis fuenfundsiebzig.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

liberty said:
			
		

> I am worse than useless with other languages



Have you ever tried German?  Perhaps your Italian course didn't go that well but you might have a talent for German...who knows?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 27, 2005)

Poetry sounds good to me  
and perhaps now that we can introduce ourselves and count to 100...we can move on to order things in a bar/cafe/restaurant..?

Ich hätte gern (spell?) ein..... appletizer...  

(oder ist es möglish mit eine anderes alkoholfrei trink in these goddam pubs...??! or do i have to get back to Berlin for that?)


----------



## Isambard (Oct 27, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> appletizer



Apfelschorle.  

Wonders what Urbanites would drink "Spezi" - cola and orange mixed!


----------



## Isambard (Oct 27, 2005)

Doppelt-gemoppelt. Entschuldigung!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 27, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I'll be there.
> And goldenecitrone said he's gonna come - he wants you all to get stuck into poetry straight away   ; he can do that, and I'll stick with the boring groundwork bit:



Maybe that was just the drink talking.  

I'll bring some photocopies of Bukowski in German, poetry of sorts.


----------



## districtline (Oct 27, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> (oder ist es möglish mit eine anderes alkoholfrei trink in these goddam pubs...??! or do i have to get back to Berlin for that?)



you bought non-alcoholic drinks in berlin bars?   

you obviously didn't live in friedrichshain!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Oct 28, 2005)

districtline said:
			
		

> you bought non-alcoholic drinks in berlin bars?
> 
> you obviously didn't live in friedrichshain!



Well, I was 6 months pregnant so non-alcoholic drinks seemed a good option  went to several bars in Kreutzberg and Prenzlauer Berg that were great.. didn't go out much in Friedrichhain tho.


----------



## D (Oct 28, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Apfelschorle.
> 
> Wonders what Urbanites would drink "Spezi" - cola and orange mixed!



Don't people also do beer + 7Up in Germany? Or have I been duped?


----------



## D (Oct 28, 2005)

May I just say again:

I'm really freakin' jealous!

(not that I'd be able to make Tuesday nights here, there or anywhere right now...)

I need a group of people who want to meet at, say, 4 pm. On Wednesdays.


----------



## Isambard (Oct 28, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> Don't people also do beer + 7Up in Germany? Or have I been duped?



Of course, they do it in Britain too where it's called "shandy".

In Germany it has 2 names and if you buy it ready misex in a supermarket the bottles have 2 labels on.

North Germany = Alster Wasser.
South Germany = Radler.


----------



## zora (Oct 28, 2005)

At the coast there's also something called Moewenshiet (seagull shit), which  is a shot of Korn with a tiny bit of Leberwurst (liver sausage)*.  

But that's less popular than Spezi, or Radler. 

*  apropos Leberwurst: a good phrase is: Spiel doch nicht die beleidigte Leberwurst!
(=Don't act the offended liver sausage;you say it to someone who is unnecessarily touchy and quickly offended. Mind you, I think it's most often used within a family context and not really among friends.)


----------



## D (Oct 28, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Of course, they do it in Britain too where it's called "shandy".
> 
> In Germany it has 2 names and if you buy it ready misex in a supermarket the bottles have 2 labels on.
> 
> ...



What do I know?  

I recently read something implying that this particular shandy business was a German peculiarity.

I thought a shandy was beer + fizzy lemonade (I guess that's what 7Up is meant to be...but it's disgusting!) or ginger ale.

I don't think shandies - in any form - are particularly popular in the US.


----------



## D (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey, I have a question:

the phrase "das ist dumm" is "that is dumb", right? Is that phrase considered any more vulgar or loaded than it is in English (which is to say, not especially)?

What are some great, relatively short German swearwords?


----------



## Isambard (Oct 28, 2005)

Nah, it's fairly mild. Not used that much though, more common would be imvho "bescheuert".

Swear words? No, germany never swear you Arschgeige!


----------



## districtline (Oct 28, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I don't think shandies - in any form - are particularly popular in the US.



in america it's called Beer.

loads of german swear words being with Arsch and then a suffix. arschlöscher (sp?), arschkriecher (sp?) etc...

das ist ja blöd! is better than dumm...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> What are some great, relatively short German swearwords?



Halt's Maul, du Wichser!

Verpiss dich, du Blodsau!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 28, 2005)

Meaning?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Meaning?



That's your homework. Come to class and all will be revealed.


----------



## D (Oct 28, 2005)

arschgeige is the best! I totally forgot about that one.

 

That's kind of what I thought about "das ist dumm", but it has recently been incorporated into the choreography of one of our numbers in the production of Cabaret I'm in...and I couldn't help wonder whether it would scream "these people don't *really* know German that well"...I mean, perhaps it was in greater use in 1931, but...

***

districtline - was that a dig at American beer?


----------



## guinnessdrinker (Oct 28, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I recently read something implying that this particular shandy business was a German peculiarity.
> 
> I don't think shandies - in any form - are particularly popular in the US.



french for shandy: panache 

first time I've heard of a german connection.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 28, 2005)

Konnen sie mir hilfen mit mein deutch? Ist nicht sehr gut weil ich habe vergessen.....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Konnen sie mir hilfen mit mein deutch? Ist nicht sehr gut weil ich habe vergessen.....



Kein problem, schatzen. Komm einfach vorbei am nachsten Mittwoch. Wir treffen uns im Rose and Crown kneiper, Stoke Newington. Wird bestimmt Spass sein.


----------



## _angel_ (Oct 28, 2005)

Ich kann nicht zu Stoke Newington fahren, weil ich wohne in Leeds....


Have you any long distance advice. I could only work out 1/2 of your post!


----------



## ngeru (Oct 28, 2005)

*Das ist doof*




			
				districtline said:
			
		

> das ist ja blöd! is better than dumm...


Is 'doof' considered more loaded than 'dumm'? If so, is it as harsh as 'blöd'?


----------



## Choc (Oct 29, 2005)

doof and dumm and blod are all quite alright und kindersicher (ie not very harsh).

einige deutsche schimpfworter: bescheuert, (ein absouter) idiot, bloedmann, arschgeige/-kriecher/-loch/-ficker, dumme kuh, trottel, dumme futt (very bad..it is the c word) etc

ich glaube ich kann am naechsten mittwoch leider nicht kommen wegen arbeiten...aber mal schauen.


----------



## Schmetterling (Oct 29, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Nah, it's fairly mild. Not used that much though, more common would be imvho "bescheuert".
> 
> Swear words? No, germany never swear you Arschgeige!


Arschkeks?
Furzknoten?
Furz auf der Gardinenstange?


----------



## D (Oct 29, 2005)

*oh beloved u75 Deutsch massive...*

How do I say

"Next year in Berlin!" and/or "See you in Berlin!"

?


----------



## Thora_v1 (Oct 29, 2005)

Well, I've failed to learn any German yet, but I now have myself a job in Berlin in January!  Going over there in a couple of weeks for a visit...


----------



## D (Oct 29, 2005)

Thora said:
			
		

> Well, I've failed to learn any German yet, but I now have myself a job in Berlin in January!  Going over there in a couple of weeks for a visit...



Have fun - see ya next year, then.


----------



## districtline (Oct 29, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> districtline - was that a dig at American beer?



maybe...


----------



## zora (Oct 30, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> How do I say
> 
> "Next year in Berlin!" and/or "See you in Berlin!"
> 
> ?



''Bis naechstes Jahr in Berlin'', '' Wir sehen uns in Berlin''.

D - Bis naechstes Jahr, in Berlin!

Thora - Bis bald (in a dirty squat in hackney). 

Oh , and D: you might be interest to know that there's a very friendly pretty german assistant working in Sh!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 31, 2005)

Maddalene said:
			
		

> Ich kann nicht zu Stoke Newington fahren, weil ich wohne in Leeds....
> 
> 
> Have you any long distance advice. I could only work out 1/2 of your post!



Long distance advice. Move to Germany, possibly. Or round up some German speakers around Headingley. There must be some.


----------



## jms (Nov 1, 2005)

does anyone know how different swiss german is to high german?


----------



## D (Nov 1, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> ''Bis naechstes Jahr in Berlin'', '' Wir sehen uns in Berlin''.
> 
> D - Bis naechstes Jahr, in Berlin!
> 
> ...



danke schon!

This weekend I met a very friendly German who quoted Goethe (incorrectly, but the spirit was right on and sounded lush anyway) while he massaged me.


----------



## bugsy7 (Nov 1, 2005)

jms said:
			
		

> does anyone know how different swiss german is to high german?


Swiss German is a spoken language (eine Lautsprache), thus there are no official dictionaries to guide you in it. All Swiss learn High German at school, but they call it "written German" (Schriftdeutsch). There is also much influence from French in the Swiss German language, i.e. Velo (Fahrrad), ocassion (gebraucht) and Merci as Danke. 
As an example: "Wer will etwas?" (Does anybody want anything?) becomes, "Hett öppe öppis welle?". Another example would be, "Ich wollte ihn nicht gehen lassen" (I didn't want to let (allow him to) go) becomes, "I hann ihn nödd welle go' lo'". 
Basically it's a language you can only effectively learn "in-country". It's also a language that even Germans don't understand (apart from the Allemanen in South Baden). 
What your average German takes for "Swiss German", i.e. as spoken by Kurt Felix or Emil Steinberger, is in fact the Swiss version of High German.

MsG


----------



## ngeru (Nov 1, 2005)

*Just a reminder...*

Our next meetup is 7pm, tomorrow!  

Rose & Crown pub
199 Church Street (Corner Church St/Albion Rd)
Stoke Newington
N16 9ES

Apparently buses 73 (via Oxford St, Euston, Kings X, Angel) + 476 stop just outside the pub, on Albion Rd.

Also the 341 + 141 stop at Green Lanes close to Clissold Park - only a couple of minutes away. 

So who's coming then?

myself
zora
goldenecitrone
comicstripgirl
tomas
Kameron ?
onemonkey ?
blind lemon ?
Red Jezza ?
pianistenvy ?
drag0n ?

anyone else?

Hope to see you at the pub!


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 1, 2005)

I can be crossed off. I managed to twist my ankle last week so am resting it.


----------



## ngeru (Nov 2, 2005)

Oh sorry to hear that.  All best for a speedy recovery!  

I've made 8 photocopies of notes re numbers/alphabet/date & time so I hope that will be enough...


----------



## Isambard (Nov 2, 2005)

You'll also find "merci" and other francafonisms used in southern parts of Germany, goes back to Napoleonic wars I think though there was concerted effort to expunge them. Railway platofrm went from Peron to Bahnsteig.

One of the very rare ocassions you will see subtitles on German TV (almost everything is dubbed whch explains the German's poor grasp of speaking English) is when the Swiss are speaking.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 2, 2005)

Verdammte Scheisse! Muss arbeiten bis um acht. Might be able to make it for nine if I'm not too knackered. Mal sehen.


----------



## maya (Nov 2, 2005)

so what's _this_ in german, then:

..."would you like to come home with me and have a look at my record collection?"


----------



## ngeru (Nov 2, 2005)

Hmmm I get the impression there'll be a fairly poor turn out at *tonight's* meet-up. Spoilt sports!  

Speakng of which, I better get my skates on!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2005)

That was fun. Introducing everyone to the delights of Charles Bukowski in German, not to mention a bit of Faust. Special applause for Tomas who gamely read out the text even though he only understood about 1 word in 10. Keep plugging away and you'll be fluent by Christmas. And thanks for the Manfred Krug video Zora. I'll watch it tonight with a bottle of beer and some Leberwurst.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

maya said:
			
		

> ..."would you like to come home with me and have a look at my record collection?"



Hättest es du mal lust mein Plattensammlung anzuschauen.   
But i thing Germans are generally more direct, well at least the ones I've known so it would more like,

"hey mal, hast du lust zu poppen"


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> One of the very rare ocassions you will see subtitles on German TV (almost everything is dubbed whch explains the German's poor grasp of speaking English) is when the Swiss are speaking.


Pardon????


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Foreign languages are almost always dubbed on German TV. 
Which goes part of the way imvho opinion to expain why Germans as a rule have worse language skills thatn the Dutch or Scandinavians in spoken English. Almost the only sub-titling is when Swiss yokels are speaking.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Foreign languages are almost always dubbed on German TV.
> Which goes part of the way imvho opinion to expain why Germans as a rule have worse language skills thatn the Dutch or Scandinavians in spoken English. Almost the only sub-titling is when Swiss yokels are speaking.



Don't they have special awards for the actors and actresses who dub the voices of Hollywood stars. The same guy always plays Woody Allen, someone else always does Clint Eastwood, etc. It must get confusing if the same person plays Danny de Vito and Russell Crowe.


----------



## Choc (Nov 3, 2005)

entschuldigung das ich nicht gekommen bin, ein bischen zu weit weg und ein bischen zu muede..gemischt. ein anderes mal.

deutschstunde:

gute nacht       -     good night
schlafe schoen  -     sleep well
und traeume suess  -  and sweet dreams


gib mir mal die fernbedienung  - can i have the remote control

oder umgangssprachlich:

gib mir die *Macht*                 - give me the power (= remote control)


xx


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Yes there are awards like that and yes it is always the same person who does the voice over. You can really get to identify that voice with the character and it sounds wierd if you then go and watch the same show in English.

The voice over actors also get spin-offs. The German actress who spoke the lines of Calista Flockhart / Ally McBeal does voice overs for adverts for make up products for example and you get that extra association for the product.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> That was fun. Introducing everyone to the delights of Charles Bukowski in German, not to mention a bit of Faust. Special applause for Tomas who gamely read out the text even though he only understood about 1 word in 10.



Yeah really enjoyed seeing you all,  and being introduced to Bukowski in German! (Faust was to push it a bit at this stage  ) and have to agree with you re tomas, he seem to have a right talent for the german language. (I'm so proud!)

Next time we'll bring some lyrics from our favorite band Einstürzende Neubaten.

Oh, and I think can manage to order some drinks now alright next time in Berlin, and if I'm there with ngeru I'll remember to make it 'ein GROSSES bier'


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Next time we'll bring some lyrics from our favorite band Einstürzende Neubaten.



I thought of doing a gap-fill for a song by Element of Crime or Ton Steine Scherben. Then I could bring my CD walkman and people could take turns listening to the song and filling in the missing words. Was meint ihr?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> entschuldigung das ich nicht gekommen bin, ein bischen zu weit weg und ein bischen zu muede..gemischt. ein anderes mal.



Hope to see you some other time wenn du nicht müde bist  
vieleicht nachtste Mittwoch 16 november?


----------



## Choc (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> The voice over actors also get spin-offs. The German actress who spoke the lines of Calista Flockhart / Ally McBeal does voice overs for adverts for make up products for example and you get that extra association for the product.




this is just so weird, isn't it. and i must admit it is since i don't live in germany that it really starts to irritate me. voice dubbing is so silly because it never works out a 100%...   it has also led me to believe when i was a childthat there must be some really weird place somewhere in germany after watching dynasty or black beauty or something like that.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 3, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> I thought of doing a gap-fill for a song by Element of Crime or Ton Steine Scherben. Then I could bring my CD walkman and people could take turns listening to the song and filling in the missing words. Was meint ihr?




 
Bring it along


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Choc, I was talking a couple of years ago to a guy in Germany whose girlfriend was a dub actress. He agreed it was crap but that there was now a lobby to continue the practice and it employed his girlfriend.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 3, 2005)

I must admit that dubbing really helped to improve my German. I couldn't be arsed to read subtitles all the time. You end up missing half of the film.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 3, 2005)

Talking of language, it seems that the German radio industry is going to be introducing a new "Selbstkontrolle" that a third of all music output has to be either in German or produced in a German speaking country.


----------



## wtfftw (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Talking of language, it seems that the German radio industry is going to be introducing a new "Selbstkontrolle" that a third of all music output has to be either in German or produced in a German speaking country.



Poor Hasselhof.


----------



## Choc (Nov 3, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Talking of language, it seems that the German radio industry is going to be introducing a new "Selbstkontrolle" that a third of all music output has to be either in German or produced in a German speaking country.




oh noo, das klingt nicht gut. schon jetzt sind die meisten leute aus dem radio *beamte*. uberall wo beamte angestellt sind ist es langweilig!

mein lokales radion radio, radio ffh, ist auch so schon nicht auszuhalten (although they play a lot of english speaking etc too but even that is bad choices most of the time). mind in berlin and i am sure other places there is very good indie radio as well.

word of the week: "dubbing actress".... wtf?


----------



## districtline (Nov 3, 2005)

german radio is shit! im listening to the serious channels where they discuss stuff 24 hours/day as a kind of language exercise cos the music they play at the commercial channels is horrible. phil fucking collins!   

i want to go to the german class when im in london in jan/feb. need to do some studying before that though...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 4, 2005)

districtline said:
			
		

> i want to go to the german class when im in london in jan/feb. need to do some studying before that though...



You'd better get started soon then or you'll be way behind when we're discussing Thomas Mann and Nietzsche.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 4, 2005)

@ Choc. The public "Öffentlich-Rechtlich" radio stations have a HUGE problem in getting listeners. Their share of the market in the cities is often VERY small and their demographic base not exactly exciting. Even the oma and opi can now listen to "Heimatsender" (known as "Volkssender"    south of the Weißwurstäquator)  in the commercial sector.

There's a structural / conflict of interest problem that the independent regulators (Anstälte für Neue Medien) are in effect the owners of the pubic broadcasters ie the Länder.

@ DistrictLine and Chio, dunno about Berlin but these guys are on the interweb: www.m945.de  NO adverts, often NO DJ as such and pretty good music, their 1500-1700 show for students is a bit "chatty" mind.

Also check out FM4 from ÖRF which is supposed to be fabulous, so much a legend that germans living in the south of the country also listen to it and go to their parties. They have a gay show with associated parties called FMQueer (rhymes in German obviously) too. Allegedly.


----------



## chio (Nov 4, 2005)

districtline said:
			
		

> german radio is shit! im listening to the serious channels where they discuss stuff 24 hours/day as a kind of language exercise cos the music they play at the commercial channels is horrible. phil fucking collins!



Try FM4. Austrian rather than German, but the music's excellent, very eclectic and it's ORF so there's only a few ads. The top-of-the-hour news is in English, as is the breakfast show from 6-10, but the rest's in German. http://fm4.orf.at/ or Astra satellite. First heard it when I was down in Bavaria a few months back, along with the aforementioned M 94.5 

(edit: didn't spot the bottom of Isambard's post  They had a festival type thing in Munich a few weeks ago, no?)


----------



## Isambard (Nov 5, 2005)

Hey ho Chio!   

M94.5 sponsor a lot of bands and do parties and some smaller festies in Munich.
FM4 obviously can do it on a bigger scale as they have the money of ÖRF behind them.

Some people I know in Munich are slowly doing this kind of music project thingy that they hope to get onto M945 one day.


----------



## zora (Nov 6, 2005)

*Wed 09 Sophie Scholl @ ICA*

I also posted this on the film thread in community - this isn't  related to the 'official class'  but thought some people here might be interested. 

Kameron and I are going to see Sophie Scholl at the ICA this wednesday, probably the 6.30 screening, with time for drinkies afterwards.

The film falls into the category 'worthy' (and upsetting), not explosions: It's about a young student from Munich starting a resistance group with her brother and friends, leafletting against the Nazis. The script is apparently based on the archived trial transcripts/documents. The wonderful Julia ('The Edukators') Jentsch is playing Sophie Scholl.

Please feel free to join us.


----------



## districtline (Nov 6, 2005)

ah julia


----------



## chio (Nov 6, 2005)

Hat es Untertiteln? 

Ich bin gefeuert, also ich habe jeden Wochentag frei 

 at dodgy German


----------



## districtline (Nov 6, 2005)

i had problems understanding everything they said in that movie...and i live in germany!  

(probably says something about my german...)


----------



## zora (Nov 7, 2005)

districtline said:
			
		

> ah julia



I felt flattered there for a bit, until I realised who you're referring to...(it's my real name, y'see.) - Ich hatte mich schon ganz geschmeichelt gefuehlt!

Herzlichen Glueckwunsch zu Deiner tausendsten post, districtline.


----------



## Choc (Nov 8, 2005)

ah cool, wenn ich morgen frei habe vresuche ich auch zu kommen. 6.30 @ ICA.. ja?


----------



## zora (Nov 8, 2005)

Ja, klasse, waer schoen, Dich zu sehen.


----------



## ngeru (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Zora, hope you guys enjoy the film.  

So guys... when/where should we meet next? I'm quite flexible re dates & locations. Although I think last time we met, a suggestion was made to next meet up on Wed 16th Nov? Are there any others out there wanting to join the class? If so please let us know your thoughts re this suggested date.  (This is of course assuming that Zora & Goldenecitrone will be available...)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 10, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Hey Zora, hope you guys enjoy the film.
> 
> So guys... when/where should we meet next? I'm quite flexible re dates & locations. Although I think last time we met, a suggestion was made to next meet up on Wed 16th Nov? Are there any others out there wanting to join the class? If so please let us know your thoughts re this suggested date.  (This is of course assuming that Zora & Goldenecitrone will be available...)



I can make next Wednesday. Have found an old German text book with several exercises in it, too. Don't know about the others though.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 10, 2005)

me and tomas will be there... with some german poems 

should we say at rose&crown again or is there any other suggestion?


----------



## ngeru (Nov 10, 2005)

I reckon we should hold off a while longer, to see if anyone else who is interested can also make that date. Also to check if that location would suit the majority... if that makes sense! But yeah R&C is fine by me.


----------



## zora (Nov 10, 2005)

Date and place are cool with me, too, but tbh honest even though it's north it's no quicker for me to get to and from than Brixton -and I'd want to check with Blind Lemon if he can make it. Would you be up for coming to Brixton at all(esp now there's no babies yet?  )


----------



## Choc (Nov 10, 2005)

oh my god, can i detect some gossip here....babies.. as in the plural version   ???   

of course i have to say that.....the rose and crown ie the deep eastend on a weekday for me is unrealistic...any chances we could have one of the deutschstunden before some urban event ie offline central/offline brixton or similar?


----------



## districtline (Nov 11, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> You'd better get started soon then or you'll be way behind when we're discussing Thomas Mann and Nietzsche.



i very much prefer heinrich mann   

and brecht!


----------



## districtline (Nov 11, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I felt flattered there for a bit, until I realised who you're referring to...(it's my real name, y'see.) - Ich hatte mich schon ganz geschmeichelt gefuehlt!
> 
> Herzlichen Glueckwunsch zu Deiner tausendsten post, districtline.



oh danke schön!


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 12, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> word of the week: "dubbing actress".... wtf?


Synchronsprecher/in
I do agree with Isambard to some extent.  Germans do tend to have a difficulty grasping the pronunciation and intonation of English.  However, send an English TV crew over for a voxpop and you will find that most people, including the older generations, will be able to be interviewed, and answer, in English.  Now that is impressive.
A further problem to there being a, relatively, small number of Synchronsprecher is that there is a convention of how, for example, a sexy woman or a baddy will speak; i.e. completely over the top, inappropriate and stereotypical.
The saying 'it looses a lot in translation' is very true.  We didn't know that the butler in Upstairs Downstairs was Scottish and that other chappy was a Cockney - which really added a further layer and dimension to the programme (not that I am saying that the programme could have been viewed as a class/political/economic enquiry).
I also don't think that it was only a matter of having grown up that made me see the sexual undertones in The Birds that I had been unaware of as a child.  Synchronisation had a lot to do with it. 
I have to confess that I am one of those annoying people who point out when something has been mistranslated but manage to restrain myself most of the time.  I also find that, when I have not been to Germany for a while and watch TV there, I translate everything into English in my head and the same vice versa when I then return to England.  Most annoyingly though, a very alien and strange german accent suddenly creeps into my spoken English that, I can proudly say, I don't normally have.  Veird!
To the people going to Berlin:  when you use public transport be aware that in a lot of areas you have to validate  (abstempeln) your ticket before boarding (mainly on trams, the tube and the overground but sometimes on buses too).  Also, it is very easy to forget that one has to pay for all that beer drunk before leaving the Kneipe/Cafe/wasauchimmer (whatever).  Berlin is also fantastic for cycling!
To the person who wrote that he/she thought there was a strange place in Germany where the Colbys et al lived: be kind on yourself.  My friend's mother was impressed that all these international actors were able to speak so many languages....


----------



## zora (Nov 13, 2005)

*Naechstes Treffen: Mittwoch, 16.11. Rose und Krone*

Okay, as it seems to be just our little group of North Londoners* again, we've decided to meet up again this week Wed 16 in Stoke Newington, Rose and Crown pub on Church street from 7pm.

Anyonelse welcome, of course!   Bis Mittwoch!

Und dann vielleicht die Woche drauf in Brixton, vor Offline (gute Idee, Choc!)


----------



## zora (Nov 13, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> oh my god, can i detect some gossip here....babies.. as in the plural version   ???



No, you're just obesessed with them...Berufskrankheit.   (occupational hazard)


----------



## Isambard (Nov 13, 2005)

I mentioned it on the Films and telly forum but you might like to know there's a new film just out called "Edelweiss Pirates" that might be of interest.


----------



## D (Nov 13, 2005)

Schmetterling said:
			
		

> Berlin is also fantastic for cycling!



Couldn't agree more! And, as someone I met there said, it is a complete fluke that pedestrians remain alive in Berlin.

I've never been anywhere else where cyclists have complete command of the road and the sidewalk.  I'm sure it is only a matter of time before I get mowed down walking across one of the sidewalk bike paths should I deign, on occasion, to walk.


----------



## ngeru (Nov 14, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I've never been anywhere else where cyclists have complete command of the road and the sidewalk.  I'm sure it is only a matter of time before I get mowed down walking across one.


I take it you've never been to Amsterdam then? I've been rammed into once & escaped close calls a few other times. I think staggering around in a spangled state doesn't help though!   

Anyway getting back onto topic, count me in for Wednesday.


----------



## D (Nov 14, 2005)

double post


----------



## D (Nov 14, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> I take it you've never been to Amsterdam then? I've been rammed into once & escaped close calls a few other times. I think staggering around in a spangled state doesn't help though!
> 
> Anyway getting back onto topic, count me in for Wednesday.



I have been to Amsterdam (and rode a bike there most of the time), but it didn't seem quite as crazy to me.  My memory is that in Amsterdam cyclists stuck to the cycle lane, whereas in Berlin cyclists think nothing of riding on the road, the cycle lane, and the sidewalk.


----------



## ngeru (Nov 15, 2005)

*Next meet up is tomorrow!*

Afaik Zora, Goldenecitrone, tomas, comicstripgirl, & myself will be attending.

Anyone else is more than welcome. We don't bite ya know.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 15, 2005)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Afaik Zora, Goldenecitrone, tomas, comicstripgirl, & myself will be attending.
> 
> Anyone else is more than welcome. We don't bite ya know.



I shall be there, though I still haven't managed to shake off this rotten cold. But I'm on strike from work tomorrow so I've got the afternoon to recover. Just about to type out the gap-fill for an Element of Crime song. Bis morjen!


----------



## Choc (Nov 16, 2005)

D said:
			
		

> I have been to Amsterdam (and rode a bike there most of the time), but it didn't seem quite as crazy to me.  My memory is that in Amsterdam cyclists stuck to the cycle lane, whereas in Berlin cyclists think nothing of riding on the road, the cycle lane, and the sidewalk.



i know what you mean...this is because in berlin there is still anarchie...sometimes.

it is fun though if you are a cyclist. ups   

on the other hand though police is quite strict with cyclists ie going over a red light or without lights or drunk drive you will get a fine. doesn't stop people from doing it anyway of course.

habt spass heute abend leute...ich gehe auf ein konzert devendra b...


----------



## zora (Nov 17, 2005)

That was a good night! Lots of listening to and translating of angst-ridden german song lyrics. Ahhhh! (I somehow see german in a new, and more affectionate light - wrangling and wrestling with goldenecitrone over the exact nuance of words like 'Sehnsucht' und 'Putzkolonne'  )

We also nearly had a birth!  (Hope you got home okay and are feeling well, comicstripgirl.  ) 


I'd prepared the pedestrian stuff again, this little exercise: Write the following dialogues (translate the question and come up with some answer)

*Dialogue 1
Meeting people in Berlin*
What's your name?

Where are you from? (_originally, and where do you live now?_)

How long are you in Berlin for?

What are you doing in Berlin? (_e.g.work, study, visit friends/family/holidays_)

How do you like Berlin?

*Dialogue 2
In a Bar/Cafe*

What are you having?

_order a drink and something to eat_

_Later_ Are you having anything else?

_order more drinks/food and/or ask for the bill_

That's €...

_pay with tip_

_Thank each other and say goodbye_



Das reicht fuer's erste; Gute Nacht!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Highly enjoyable German class  (With a bit of an added drama thrown in by the baby...  ) well, s/he did decide to stay in my belly for a bit longer in the end but there were a couple of times during the night when I was seriously wondering...

Thanks for preparing the 'pedestrian stuff' zora and thanks for that song goldenecitrone.
I really like the mix of useful phrases/poems/Bukowski and lyrics that we cover every week. What an excellent way of learning/brushing up a language!

If only German classes always had been this much fun...


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh, zora forgot to ask how was that film about Sophie Scholl?
Been thinking about seeing it. 
We saw 'Der Untergang' mit Bruno Ganz last weekend, heavy as expected but highly recommended!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 17, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> ! (I somehow see german in a new, and more affectionate light - wrangling and wrestling with goldenecitrone over the exact nuance of words like 'Sehnsucht' und 'Putzkolonne'  )



I've just remembered, I've got a German-English dictionary at home (slaps forehead in mock frustration). Hope you enjoyed the song, there's plenty more where that came from. Next time you might get a bit of Helga Schneider, but only if you're very good.


----------



## ngeru (Nov 17, 2005)

Glad baby decided to stay put comicstripgirl... I was a bit worried there for a while!  

Yet again another fun German class!  Thanks to you all for the enjoyable exercises. I just wish I wasn't so knackered otherwise I would've been more with the program. On top of that, there were major problems with my train home so I didn't fall into bed until about 1am.  

Ich bin tot müde & jetzt will ich mein(en)? Bett! zzzzzzz.....

Bis bald!


----------



## hovis (Nov 17, 2005)

Hallo! Wie geht's?

Ich lese gern Kafka. Ich habe ein 'bilingual' buch gekauft. Es hat Kafka, Boll und Mann zum bespiel.

Alles ist gut!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 17, 2005)

süsse träume (or something such?) when you get home today ngeru  

hallo hovis!


----------



## Choc (Nov 17, 2005)

gut zu hoehren das ihr einen schoenen abend hattet.

ich war auf dem devendra barnhart konzert und es war *total* super! die astoria ist ein cooles konzert venue/haus, ey!

ein bischen geschockt zu hoehren das ihr fast eine geburt hattet...wie aufregend!

viel glueck dabei comicstripgirl.

bis spaeter (see you later).


----------



## zora (Nov 17, 2005)

Choc said:
			
		

> ein bischen geschockt zu hoehren das ihr fast eine geburt hattet...wie aufregend!



Wie schoen, dass du geburten immer noch so aufregend findest, nach soooo vielen babies!  (Mind you, I still like unpacking crates of freshly delivered books, which is arguably less exciting. )


----------



## Choc (Nov 17, 2005)

nein das verstehe ich, solche dinge bleiben einfach immer aufregend! 

das sind sozusagen die highlights im berufsalltag, gelle?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 20, 2005)

*German Film Festival 25 Nov - 1 Dec at Curzon Soho*

So I just got my hands on a programme for the German Film Festival at Curzon Soho. Check out: www.germanfilmfestival.co.uk

I'm planning to get back with a few suggestions of films screening next weekend or so... would be great fun to combine one of our classes with a film and drinks afterwards, what do you think?

(Which date would suit the best? It starts next Friday and continues until the following Thursday)

Herzlich glückvünch diese Sonntag  << yes I kind of made that up sentence myself, it's good to be creative...


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 20, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> So I just got my hands on a programme for the German Film Festival at Curzon Soho. Check out: www.germanfilmfestival.co.uk
> 
> I'm planning to get back with a few suggestions of films screening next weekend or so... would be great fun to combine one of our classes with a film and drinks afterwards, what do you think?
> 
> ...


I'm glad you posted that.  I missed last year's.  Used to also get the brochure  - which was good as a reminder - don't know what happened.
I won't be able to make this Wednesday again (drinks at work); but if you are all going to the cinema on a another day I could come along. During the week evenings are best.  Weekend: any time.


----------



## Negativland (Nov 20, 2005)

Easy question: If you wanted to go up to someone to ask them summat how would you say 'scuse me? Entschuldigungen mir?


----------



## Schmetterling (Nov 20, 2005)

Negativland said:
			
		

> Easy question: If you wanted to go up to someone to ask them summat how would you say 'scuse me? Entschuldigungen mir?


Entschuldigung, bitte.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 20, 2005)

So here are a few films to consider...

*Barefoot*. Fri 25th, 18.30 
http://www.germanfilmfestival.co.uk/filmshtml/barefoot.html

*Netto*. Fri 25th, 21.00 
http://www.germanfilmfestival.co.uk/filmshtml/netto.html

*The Wedding Party* . Sun 27th, 21.00 
http://www.germanfilmfestival.co.uk/filmshtml/wedding.html

*Kebab Connection*. Mon 28th, 18.30 
http://www.germanfilmfestival.co.uk/filmshtml/kebab.html

I'd be up for any of these films, anyone else interested?


----------



## ngeru (Nov 20, 2005)

Well I'm busy this Friday & it would be a rush for me to get down to Shaftsbury Ave by 18:30, after work on the Monday. So that only leaves the Wedding Party on the Sunday... Since I like black comedies, I'd be rather keen on checking it out.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

Perhaps we should focus on The Wedding Party, Sunday night as it might be the day and time which is easiest for everyone?
We could then meet up at Curzon Soho, and their downstairs bar (with comfy sofas) from 6.30 pm.

I think it's a very good idea to book tickets asap so...I'll pm zora, goldenecitrone, Schmetterling and Choc to see if they can come along.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, just wanted to add that anyone else is of course more than welcome to come along


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 24, 2005)

Here's some homework for the next lesson.







"Konrad!" sprach die Frau Mamma,
"Ich geh aus und du bleibst da.
Sei hübsch ordentlich und fromm.
Bis nach Hause ich wieder komm'
Und vor allem, Konrad, hör!
Lutsche nicht am Daumen mehr;
Denn der Schneider mit der Scher'
Kommt sonst ganz geschwind daher,
Und die Daumen schneidet er
Ab, als ob Papier es wär'."

Weh! Jetzt geht es klipp und klapp
Mit der Scher' die Daumen ab,
Mit der großen scharfen Scher'!
Hei! Da schreit der Konrad sehr.
Als die Mutter kommt nach Haus,
Sieht der Konrad traurig aus.
Ohne Daumen steht er dort,
Die sind alle beide fort.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Nov 25, 2005)

Strüwelpeter war ein unärtig Kind!


----------



## Choc (Nov 25, 2005)

oh mein gott! barefoot is such a fab film!!! and i missed it by a couple of hours...how annoying.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

Really enjoyed the film yesterday  But think it will be a struggle for me, tomas and ngeru to review the film in german for you goldenecitrone  but we can try to fill in zora on a few words here and there...

Btw, we decided to take a little break this week as some of us have a very busy week ahead and so the next German class is Mittwoch 7 Dezember and I guess if no one is opposed to it we'll meet up at Rose & Crown. From 7pm.


----------



## ngeru (Nov 28, 2005)

Just a suggestion... if it is agreed to meet at the Rose & Crown (I'm fine with that location btw), can we aim to start at 7:30pm instead?  

And yes, really enjoyed the film last night.  But I would've found it hard going if it weren't for the subtitles!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

Yeah you've got a point there let's say at 7.30pm.. since that is when we usally turn up anyway  
Is everyone fine with Rose & Crown/Stoke Newington or are there other suggestions?

(there's a very nice wine bar just a couple of minutes away from rose & crown on church street called Fox Reformed...still in stoky though..)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 28, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Yeah you've got a point there let's say at 7.30pm.. since that is when we usally turn up anyway
> Is everyone fine with Rose & Crown/Stoke Newington or are there other suggestions?
> 
> (there's a very nice wine bar just a couple of minutes away from rose & crown on church street called Fox Reformed...still in stoky though..)



Always fine with the Rose and Crown. Isn't there a chance you may have more important business to attend to next week?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Nov 28, 2005)

we never know... but the due date isn't til 19th Dec


----------



## zora (Nov 29, 2005)

Der Film war klasse! - Ich hatte keine Ahnung , was uns erwartet, aber als ich gesehen hab, dass Uwe Ochsenknecht mitspielt (siehe auch 'Schtonk'*), dachte ich schon, dass es ganz schlecht nicht sein kann. And then it turned out to be superb and really funny.
Vielen Dank, Comicstripgirl, fuer das Organisieren dieses Ausflugs! (<-very bad german, but i can't think of a proper expression right now ) 

*I've got a long list (Wunschliste) for Father Christmas of German films on DVD, I just hope that some of them are available with English subtitles...

Goldenecitrone, how are you getting on with your homework 'Tod auf Neuwerk'? - before you're setting any.


----------



## Choc (Dec 3, 2005)

hi i just want to introduce a new word to you guys (it is quite old fashioned actually). the meaning of the word is not described in the english language...although it is such a fab, definite, pheneomena..

the word is *Lufthunger*     and basically means ie. when one has been out all night in a smokey/drinking environment and as a consequence the next day with a huge hangover on board this person feels like going for a long walk to breathe in some nice fresh air...

from an I perspective: ich bin heute sehr lufthungrig!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Dec 5, 2005)

So the next German class is in a couple of days...
Did we get any home work? I think so but can't remember exactly what it was. Please remind me


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 5, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> So the next German class is in a couple of days...
> Did we get any home work? I think so but can't remember exactly what it was. Please remind me



Give a short, concise summary of the film you saw last Sunday and try to include the word 'Lufthunger' in your review. See you on Wednesday.


----------



## ngeru (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought we were s'posed to translate that poem? I haven't give it a single thought tbh, as I'm still yet to finish my NZ xmas gifts & cards that I shall be sending off tomorrow. If I'm not feeling too lazy I'll look into it tomorrow night.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Dec 5, 2005)

I thought we were supposed to describe what we'll do next weekend or something... and bring a list of food/veg/fruit that we'll translate to German...? 

If it's not too much of a hassle I'd love to read some more Bukowski, if you're able to copy a couple of more pages goldenecitrone?
We saw Factotum yesterday (good film!) and I'm so in the mood for more Bukowski 

Zora, please bring in the notes you had last time with the 'happy christmas/new year' and that, we should get into the festive season learning some German christmassy phrases and words..


----------



## ngeru (Dec 5, 2005)

Oh yeah food items... I remember now.  

Don't think we had to write down what we were planning on doing next week.  But Goldenecitrone posted up this poem for us to translate....

"Konrad!" sprach die Frau Mamma,
"Ich geh aus und du bleibst da.
Sei hübsch ordentlich und fromm.
Bis nach Hause ich wieder komm'
Und vor allem, Konrad, hör!
Lutsche nicht am Daumen mehr;
Denn der Schneider mit der Scher'
Kommt sonst ganz geschwind daher,
Und die Daumen schneidet er
Ab, als ob Papier es wär'."

Weh! Jetzt geht es klipp und klapp
Mit der Scher' die Daumen ab,
Mit der großen scharfen Scher'!
Hei! Da schreit der Konrad sehr.
Als die Mutter kommt nach Haus,
Sieht der Konrad traurig aus.
Ohne Daumen steht er dort,
Die sind alle beide fort.

But now I'm confused with him mentioning that film write-up!  At this rate, I probably won't get anything done.


----------



## districtline (Dec 5, 2005)

very nice to see that the german class is still going strong. i so need to join when i get to london in january!


----------



## zora (Dec 5, 2005)

districtline said:
			
		

> very nice to see that the german class is still going strong. i so need to join when i get to london in january!



It will be going even stronger in January with the mini-comicstripgirl/boy joining.   Will be good to meet you, districtline.



Gosh, you lot are setting yourselves more homework by the minute...but it's true, there's so much we could be doing (I'll try and bring along the pattern for the booties -Strickmuster fuer Baby-Schuehchen- to translate as well). 

But yeah, this 'Was machst du am Wochenende' thing: If you could just think of a couple of things you DID the weekend just gone, and see if you know the vocab for those activities, then we can go through the words and also gently introduce the past tense ('Was hast du am Wochenende gemacht?') 

Festive season phrase for the day (6.Dezember): *Einen froehlichen Nikolaus wuensch ich euch!*


----------



## comicstripgirl (Dec 6, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> I'll try and bring along the pattern for the booties -Strickmuster fuer Baby-Schuehchen- to translate as well


Vielen Dank  (Ich möchte sticken 'booties' für meine Freunds kind in Malmö auch.)




			
				zora said:
			
		

> If you could just think of a couple of things you DID the weekend just gone, and see if you know the vocab for those activities, then we can go through the words and also gently introduce the past tense ('Was hast du am Wochenende gemacht?')


Will try to do that

And who knows perhaps mini-comicstripgirl/boy decides to make her/his grand entry at Rose&Crown tomorrow... be preparred 

Einen froehlichen Nikolaus wuensch ich euch!


----------



## ngeru (Dec 6, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> Gosh, you lot are setting yourselves more homework by the minute...but it's true, there's so much we could be doing (I'll try and bring along the pattern for the booties -Strickmuster fuer Baby-Schuehchen- to translate as well).
> 
> But yeah, this 'Was machst du am Wochenende' thing: If you could just think of a couple of things you DID the weekend just gone, and see if you know the vocab for those activities, then we can go through the words and also gently introduce the past tense ('Was hast du am Wochenende gemacht?')
> 
> Festive season phrase for the day (6.Dezember): *Einen froehlichen Nikolaus wuensch ich euch!*


Oh thanks for clarifying our homework Zora. If I remember I'll print out that poem of Goldencitrone's & maybe we can translate it tomorrow night if we have time?

Lol at your tag-line btw!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 6, 2005)

zora said:
			
		

> If you could just think of a couple of things you DID the weekend just gone, and see if you know the vocab for those activities, then we can go through the words and also gently introduce the past tense ('Was hast du am Wochenende gemacht?')



If anyone saw me last weekend and can remember what I was doing, I would be most grateful if you could let me know tomorrow evening. Cheers!


----------



## ngeru (Dec 6, 2005)

I would ask rudeboy but I doubt he'd remember either!


----------



## Choc (Dec 9, 2005)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Give a short, concise summary of the film you saw last Sunday and try to include the word 'Lufthunger' in your review. See you on Wednesday.



lol   

"kann ich bitte noch mehr hausaufgaben machen?"   

eine froheliche vor-weihnachts zeit wuensche ich euch!


----------



## zora (Dec 10, 2005)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Vielen Dank  (Ich möchte sticken* 'booties' für meine Freunds kind in Malmö auch.)



''Ich moechte fuer das Kind von meiner Freundin in Malmoe auch 'booties' stricken**''. (Sorry about the missing 'Umlaute' - how do you do them again, I haven't sussed the function out? - but it's probably my computer that's being thick, not me. )

*  sticken=embroider
**stricken=knit

Ich backe heute noch mehr Weihnachtsplaetzchen, weil meine hungrigen Kollegen und die hungrigen Mitbewohner von meinem Freund schon eine Riesen-Plaetzchendose voll aufgegessen haben!


----------



## zora (Dec 16, 2005)

Finally got some time to post about our last meet-up (a couple of weeks ago). Habe endlich ein wenig Zeit, um von unserem letzten Treffen von vor zwei Wochen zu berichten.

Ngeru surprised us all with copious amounts of homework which we went through, and then had some fun reading Struwwelpeter and discussing the lessons for child-rearing today to be learnt from it...

I had prepared a work sheet with a conversation to be written in German, but we didn't get round to doing it. I'll post it up here, if anyone wants to do it I can look through it and correct it. And/or we can do it in 'class' next year.


*Eine Verabredung fuer's Kino*

ask your friend what her plans for the weekend are


_she answers that she is going to a concert on saturday but hasn't got any plans for friday yet_


suggest to go to the cinema together


_she likes the idea and says that she really wants to see (insert film of choice)_


agree that you want to see this film as well OR say that you have seen it already (in which case repeat until you agree on a film)


then ask at what time you should meet


_she suggests to go and see the 7.30pm screening to have time for a drink afterwards_


agree and say goodbye

---------------

Ich muss jetzt los, zu Offline!


----------



## moose (Dec 16, 2005)

Damn - for the first time in my life I wish I lived in Brixton. I'm hauling my arse to a grim Northern college every Tuesday night to try to learn enough German for our holiday to the Volkswagen factory next year, but it's tough going. I'm being really swotty and doing loads of homework but no one else can be bothered, so we just go over the same old stuff every week.


----------



## zora (Dec 17, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> Damn - for the first time in my life I wish I lived in Brixton. I'm hauling my arse to a grim Northern college every Tuesday night to try to learn enough German for our holiday to the Volkswagen factory next year, but it's tough going. I'm being really swotty and doing loads of homework but no one else can be bothered, so we just go over the same old stuff every week.



I know the feeling: I did some evening classes in french for a while, and the first term was lovely and really motivating - in the second term I ended up sitting next to  a girl who didn't give a shit and wanted to just about pass (she needed it as part of a degree); and we were meant to do all these exercises in pairs, but it just wasn't happening at all and in the end I stopped going.

Edited to add: We'd love to have you, Moose! Wir wuerden Dich liebend gern dabei  haben!  I could say come and join the german class at Glastonbury next year - if it wasn't for the minor facts that there isn't one and even if there was I most likely wouldn't go.


----------



## Dolly Dimple (Dec 22, 2005)

Will there be any more German gatherings in the new year?  (I would have typed that in German but I wasn't sure whether to say 'Gibt es...?'  or 'Wird es... geben?'  Mein Deutsch ist total beschissen geworden!  )


----------



## ngeru (Dec 24, 2005)

AFAIK yes... although we're taking some time out for now as zora is back in Germany for Christmas & comicstripgirl should be having her baby anyday now... so we will reconvene sometime after the little one is born I imagine.


----------



## Isambard (Dec 24, 2005)

Macht ihr alle heute Bescherung? Mein Ex mecker und winselt gerade weil er bis Morgen warten muss!


----------



## zora (Jan 1, 2006)

Wie die Zeit verfliegt...und so viel ist schon wieder passiert.

Nachtraeglich (in retrospect):

Froehliche Weihnachten!

Herzliche Glueckwuensche zur Geburt Eurer Tochter, Comicstripgirl und Tomas

Und, heute ganz aktuell:

Ein wunderschoenes und glueckliches neues Jahr!/Prost Neujahr!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 2, 2006)

Habt Ihr gesehen was Bundeskanzlerin *F*erkel beim Neujahrsansprache angehabt hat?


----------



## zora (Jan 2, 2006)

Nein! Link, bitte!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 2, 2006)

Google.de don't seem to have it on the first page and there's only so much of the witch I can't stand to look at to find it.

Jetzt müss ich die Hände waschen. 

Alle gut reingerutscht?


----------



## zora (Jan 2, 2006)

There you go, extra fuer Dich, lieber Isambard.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 2, 2006)

The jacket was lot more purple on ZDF    and I wasn't on hallucogens at the time!  

Note the schwarz-rot combination, it's enough to make you KOTZEN!


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 2, 2006)

wünsche euch auch allen ein guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!


----------



## tangentlama (Jan 2, 2006)

besser spät als nie!


----------



## ngeru (Jan 4, 2006)

Talk about a scary resemblance!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 4, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Talk about a scary resemblance!



Ihr seid die scwachste Linkspartei. Tchuss!


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 4, 2006)

Edited - weil ich alles nicht gelesen hatte.


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2006)

Das ist sehr Scary!

Wie geht's zu jedem?

Ich habe an Samstag eine Deutscheunterrichtstunde deshalb muss ich mehr Deutsch practizieiren...

Bis spaeter!


----------



## Isambard (Jan 5, 2006)

Ich wunsche Euch ein wunderschönen Feiertag morgen!


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Ich wunsche Euch ein wunderschönen Feiertag morgen!



Was?

Morgen ist nicht ein Feiertag!?  

Weihnacht ist jetzt beendet und ich bin wieder bei der Arbeit sein...


----------



## Isambard (Jan 5, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Was?
> 
> Morgen ist nicht ein Feiertag!?
> 
> Weihnacht ist jetzt beendet und ich bin wieder bei der Arbeit sein...





Doch!  Geh mal über die Weißwurstgrenze!


----------



## Choc (Jan 5, 2006)

ein frohes neues jahr an alle   

merkel-ferkel, hihi!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jan 5, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Herzliche Glueckwuensche zur Geburt Eurer Tochter, Comicstripgirl und Tomas



Vielen Danke zora  

May I let the youngest member of our German class introduse herself:

Hallo, ich heisse Amelie (ein fransösiche name) und ich bin 1 woche und 2 tages heute - mein geburstag es 27te Dezember. Ich spreche ein bischen Deutch, aber nicht so often. 

She looks forward to hear us read German fairy tales but not the one about the boy who loses his thumbs.

Prosit Neujahr!


----------



## hovis (Jan 5, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Doch!  Geh mal über die Weißwurstgrenze!




Was?

Ich weis nicht, was du meinst.  

Hallo Amelie, wir danken du fuer deine Message. Wie lange lernst du Deutsch?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Was?
> 
> Ich weis nicht, was du meinst.
> 
> Hallo Amelie, wir danken du fuer deine Message. Wie lange lernst du Deutsch?



Zehn Tage schon.


----------



## hovis (Jan 6, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Zehn Tage schon.



Deine Deutsch is aber sehr gut!


----------



## strung out (Jan 6, 2006)

Es tut mir leid dass ich so spaet bin, was lernen wir heute? (Meine Deutsch ist nicht sehr gut weil ich kein Deutsch seit 3 Jahre gesprochen habe.)

Ted


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 6, 2006)

Heute, Lernen wir dass auch Neugeboren Kinder konnen sehr gut Deutsch sprechen. Und sie sehen aus wie Helmut Kohl. Ihr spinnt alle.


----------



## Turvey (Jan 6, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Was?
> Ich weis nicht, was du meinst.


Er meint, dass hier in Bayern heute ein Feiertag ist.
Leider nicht für mich, ich muss trotzdem arbeiten.


----------



## hovis (Jan 6, 2006)

Turvey said:
			
		

> Er meint, dass hier in Bayern heute ein Feiertag ist.
> Leider nicht für mich, ich muss trotzdem arbeiten.



Leider nicht für mich auch! Ich bin in London.  

...Aber die Sonne scheint und es ist jetzt meine Mittagpause!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jan 7, 2006)

*amelie posting!*

Ich bin ein Wunderkind! 
Ich zuhören meine mama wenn ich wohnt in der magen... (<-- don't know if it's right but please give me some credit for trying )

goldenecitrone was sagst du auf Helmut Kohl? Ich ferste nicht... hm, ich muss etwas essen jetzt!! Auf wiedersehen!


----------



## Choc (Jan 7, 2006)

herzlichen glueckwunsch zur geburt von amelie...was ein schoener name und schon soooo gutes deutsch -unglaublich!


----------



## hovis (Jan 9, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Ich bin ein Wunderkind!
> Ich zuhören meine mama wenn ich wohnt in der magen... (<-- don't know if it's right but please give me some credit for trying )
> 
> goldenecitrone was sagst du auf Helmut Kohl? Ich ferste nicht... hm, ich muss etwas essen jetzt!! Auf wiedersehen!



Es ist 'Auf wiederscreiben'!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks Choc   Amelie got her name from that French film. (Le Fabuleux Destin d'Amelie Poulain)
Her second name is Embla - the first woman in Nordic mythology.

Amelie is very busy eating, sleeping and listening to all new sounds around her and gazing at colourful shapes and things 

tomas and I are gonna suggest that we all meet up at our place for some more German talk 
Mittwoch 1te Februar 7 pm
zora, ngeru, goldenecitrone you all know where we live and if there are any new people who wants to join please pm and I'll give you the address.

Looking forward to see you all


----------



## ngeru (Jan 11, 2006)

Suits me.  I really must get back into the habit of speaking German as already it's beginning to fade... well some of the new stuff we learnt anyway!   

Glad little Amelie is doing well btw...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 11, 2006)

Sounds good. We can wet little Amelie's head. Does she prefer whisky or vodka? Or Swedish schnapps? Hope you're all well. Bis bald!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jan 11, 2006)

Amelie is very straight edge at the moment, but don't mind her mama drinking a glass of champagne once in a while. She's very open-minded like that   

We'll be able to provide some wine or Swedish schnapps, bring whatever you wish and let's wet Amelie's head as well as sprech Deutch, ja ja..
(agree with you ngeru... really need to get into the habit of speaking German again, can't remember much at the moment... 
Have already got some plans to visit tante Jane in Berlin this spring so I need to brush it up.. want to impress onkel Tomek when we get there!!


----------



## zora (Jan 12, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Mittwoch 1te Februar 7 pm
> 
> 
> Looking forward to see you all



Ich freu mich schon drauf! Will be a good opportunity to listen to some more Einstuerzende Neubauten, Ton Steine Scherben etc.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 12, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Ich freu mich schon drauf! Will be a good opportunity to listen to some more Einstuerzende Neubauten, Ton Steine Scherben etc.



Ich bringe Hildegard Knef mit.


----------



## hovis (Jan 12, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Ich bringe Hildegard Knef mit.



Ich werde Hildegard Knef mitbringen!!?


----------



## zora (Jan 18, 2006)

I went a bit DVD ke-r-azy just then; hab drei Filme gekauft: *Goodbye, Lenin*,  *The Edukators* und *Christiane F.*. Das sollte eine Weile reichen fuer unsere Filmabende.  You're lucky that I stopped at the Herzog/Kinski box set.


----------



## ngeru (Jan 19, 2006)

Would anyone be particularly fussed if a non-urbanites mate joined our group? Here's a snippet taken from an email just sent from an Austrian friend: 

"Also, I wanted to ask you about your friend giving those German lessons. ***** has finally seen the light and now realises that I am going to divorce him if he doesn't start learning German. Could you give me more info re the lessons, i.e. how frequent are they, where are they, how much are they, etc."

Little does she know it's a casual get-together of members from an online community, but just thought I'd run it by y'all first. Her hubby's an absolute beginner but it wouldn't hurt for him to at least give it a shot, surely?

Danke schoen. Das ist alles.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jan 19, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> I went a bit DVD ke-r-azy just then; hab drei Filme gekauft: *Goodbye, Lenin*,  *The Edukators* und *Christiane F.*. Das sollte eine Weile reichen fuer unsere Filmabende.  You're lucky that I stopped at the Herzog/Kinski box set.



 i'm looking forward to unsere Filmbende! Have recently seen The Edukators it was great! 

I went to a parents/baby matinee today with Amelie to see Brokeback Mountain. That was a bit ke-r-azy too. Babies everywhere (some of them screaming loudly) the film was great but I did start to laugh uncontrollably and hysterical for a bit because it was just so surreal, me in a cinema with my daughter and thousand other babies...
I'm happy to say Amelie has already been introduced to cowboy gay sex     Not that she cared much tho   

ngeru.. bring the guy along (i take it that he's house trained)


----------



## Choc (Jan 19, 2006)

oh zora kannst du mir irgendwann mal den film 'good bye lenin' ausleihen? der soll super sein.

vielen dank.


----------



## hovis (Jan 20, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> oh zora kannst du mir irgendwann mal den film 'good bye lenin' ausleihen? der soll super sein.
> 
> vielen dank.



Good Bye Lenin ist grossartig. Sehen sie es.   

Ich gehe jetzt in die Kneipe fuer ein mittagpausen Trinken...

Wie geht es Ihnen?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 20, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Good Bye Lenin ist grossartig. Sehen sie es.
> 
> Ich gehe jetzt in die Kneipe fuer ein mittagpausen Trinken...
> 
> Wie geht es Ihnen?



Janz jut! Es ist fast feierabend, die Arbeit ist vorbei. Veilleicht trinke ich auch ein Bier spater. Macht's jut!


----------



## LDR (Jan 20, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> I'm happy to say Amelie has already been introduced to cowboy gay sex


If only I had parents like you.


----------



## Choc (Jan 20, 2006)

oh vielen dank. mir geht es auch sehr gut. vielleicht sogar blendend... weil heute freitag ist und ich auch nicht arbeiten muss, juhu!

ich werde spaeter dann auch mal ein oder zwei bierchen trinken. oder einen gin tonic weil das das neue 'in' getraenk zu sein scheint seit neu jahr jedenfalls!   

und wie geht es Ihnen (all den anderen)?


----------



## ngeru (Jan 20, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> If only I had parents like you.


Was wondering when you'd show up!


----------



## Choc (Jan 20, 2006)

wie geht es dir ngeru. ich hoffe doch wohl sehr gut? gehst du auf eine party heute?


----------



## LDR (Jan 20, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> wie geht es dir ngeru. ich hoffe doch wohl sehr gut? gehst du auf eine party heute?


how are you ngeru. I hopes very nevertheless probably well? do you go on a party today?


----------



## Choc (Jan 20, 2006)

sehr gut ld   

gehst du und ngeru zu birbeck offline? ich glaube ich nicht,   have to save myself for tomorrow


----------



## ngeru (Jan 20, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> sehr gut ld



Hey Choc... he's cheating don't you know!  




			
				Choc said:
			
		

> gehst du und ngeru zu birbeck offline? ich glaube ich nicht,   have to save myself for tomorrow



Ja, heute gehen wir zu offline.  Und ich bin gut, aber ich zu viel arbeit habe!

God my German is crap!


----------



## ngeru (Jan 20, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> ngeru.. bring the guy along (i take it that he's house trained)



Yes I'd like to think so! Thanks mate.   

I'm going to suggest that my Austrian mate also comes with her hubby as he might need further assistance seeing we've moved on from the very basic stage. Hopefully, that way we won't scare him off as such!


----------



## zora (Jan 21, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> oh zora kannst du mir irgendwann mal den film 'good bye lenin' ausleihen? der soll super sein.
> 
> vielen dank.



Ja klar, gern.


----------



## zora (Jan 21, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Yes I'd like to think so! Thanks mate.
> 
> I'm going to suggest that my Austrian mate also comes with her hubby as he might need further assistance seeing we've moved on from the very basic stage. Hopefully, that way we won't scare him off as such!



The more the merrier, innit.  ( <- Can't think of a german equivalent for that; anyone?)

Btw I met up with Blind Lemon today to read an article from Der Spiegel about the involvement of the german secret service in the Iraq war, and Isvicthere turned up in the pub coincidentally; so the Brixton class is flourishing as well. 

Schade, dass du heute abend nicht zur Stamm des Munts  party kommst!


----------



## zora (Jan 21, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> I went to a parents/baby matinee today with Amelie to see Brokeback Mountain. That was a bit ke-r-azy too. Babies everywhere (some of them screaming loudly) the film was great but I did start to laugh uncontrollably and hysterical for a bit because it was just so surreal, me in a cinema with my daughter and thousand other babies...
> I'm happy to say Amelie has already been introduced to cowboy gay sex     Not that she cared much tho



Hihi, klasse! Ich hab am naechsten Donnerstag frei, vielleicht koennen wir zusammen ins Mutter-und-Kind-Kino gehen oder einen kleinen Spaziergang machen. Ich ruf Dich an.


----------



## hovis (Jan 23, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> God my German is crap!



Nein! Es ist ganz gut! Keine Sorgen!


----------



## ngeru (Jan 23, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Nein! Es ist ganz gut! Keine Sorgen!


Wirklich? Danke schoen.  

Btw I've emailed my Austrian friend re our next meeting... Thanks Zora.  Yes it was a shame I missed Munt, but hey there'll be other times!


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Deutsch ist eine Geisteseinstellung*

Man-o-man! Der Thread hat sich aber gemausert, muss ich sagen. Gar nicht von der Hand zu weisen, indes! Da sieht man, was aus einer Nichtigkeit werden kann. Alle Neunung (das ist eine höhere Auszeichnung als "all Achtung).    

Und die Mutti sagte zum kleinen Hans: "Junge, gib Acht auf die Straße!"
Aber Hans gab nur sieben und wurde überfahren.
So ist das Leben.

MsG


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Und die Mutti sagte zum kleinen Hans: "Junge, gib Acht auf die Straße!"
> Aber Hans gab nur sieben und wurde überfahren.
> So ist das Leben.
> MsG



Der Arme Hans.


----------



## Isambard (Jan 24, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Und die Mutti sagte zum kleinen Hans: "Junge, gib Acht auf die Straße!"Aber Hans gab nur sieben und wurde überfahren.
> So ist das Leben.



Wer meinte das die Deutschen keinem Sinn für Humr hätte!   
Who ever said the Germans fon't have a sense of humour!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 24, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Wer meinte das die Deutschen keinem Sinn für Humr hätte!
> Who ever said the Germans fon't have a sense of humour!



Keine Ahnung. Harold Schmidt, vielleicht?


----------



## hovis (Jan 25, 2006)

How do you say 'are you looking forward to <something>?' in German?   

E.g. 'Are you looking forward to going back to Germany', is it: 

'Wirt es Sie freuen, Deutschland zu zuruckgehen?'

Or is there another way to do it?  

EDIT:

Oh, es ist reflexive:

'Wirt es Sie sich freuen, Deutschland zu zuruckgehen?'


----------



## Isambard (Jan 25, 2006)

Harald Schmidt gehört erschossen!   

Look forward to is:
Ich freue mich auf....  = I'm happy on.

z.B.
Ich freue mich ein paar Bierchen in der Albert in Brixton nächsten Donnerstag!


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 25, 2006)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Wer meinte das die Deutschen keinem Sinn für Humr hätte!
> Who ever said the Germans fon't have a sense of humour!


'Tschuldige, dass ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber *ich * habe mir den Witz ausgedacht. Wortspielereien sind normalerweise keine besondere Stärke der Deutschen.

Aber probier's hiermit: Lieber in der Mark Brandenburg leben als in dem Pfennig Sachsen.


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 25, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> How do you say 'are you looking forward to <something>?' in German?
> 
> E.g. 'Are you looking forward to going back to Germany', is it:
> 
> ...


It's a little more involved than that, hovis.

"Freust du dich/Freuen Sie sich darauf, nach Deutschland zurückzugehen."


----------



## Isambard (Jan 25, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Aber probier's hiermit: Lieber in der Mark Brandenburg leben als in dem Pfennig Sachsen.



Süßer, alles nördlich von Münchner Freiheit ist Preiß'!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 25, 2006)

The only thing i kind of remember from my German exchange trip was....

Kanst du meine horden lecken ( its probably wrong, but you get the drift)


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 26, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Kanst du meine horden lecken ( its probably wrong, but you get the drift)


Dear haylz, 

I think what you're looking for might be: "Kannst du meine Hoden lecken!" Which means: "Can you lick my balls/nuts/taters/testicles".

Ooooh! Yoo dirdie fing, yoo! You'll be asking for a hoop dhobi next!    

MsG


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 26, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> It's a little more involved than that, hovis.
> 
> "Freust du dich/Freuen Sie sich darauf, nach Deutschland zurückzugehen."



That means, "Are you looking forward to walking back to Germany?"

"zurueckfahren" is the verb you need (sorry, can't do umlauts).


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 26, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> That means, "Are you looking forward to walking back to Germany?"
> 
> "zurueckfahren" is the verb you need (sorry, can't do umlauts).


Es war und ist keineswegs meine Absicht, mit Erbsenzählern eine Art Minikrieg vom Zaun zu brechen, möchte ich gleich eingangs feststellen. Aber vorwärts in die Bresche!

Vorschlag: Mach dich mit der deutschen Sprache ein wenig mehr vertraut. Vor allen Dingen mit den verschiedenen Bedeutungen, die dem Wort "zurückgehen" innewohnen. Vielleicht *geht * dir was auf im Laufe des Prozesses. 
Indes, das von dir vorgeschlagene Wort ist zwar auch an- oder verwendbar, allein, es is noch enger im Begriff als "zurückgehen. Als Alternative käme allenfalls "zurückkehren" in Frage. 

Aber vielleicht sollten wir die endgültige Entscheidung  darüber eh den deutschen MuttersprachlerInnen überlassen, die gelegentlich bei U75 auftreten. Das sind die wahren Experten und uns Stümpern hinsichtlich der Sprache ohnehin haushoch überlegen. Einverstanden?    

MsG


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 26, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Aber vielleicht sollten wir die endgültige Entscheidung  darüber eh den deutschen MuttersprachlerInnen überlassen, die gelegentlich bei U75 auftreten. Das sind die wahren Experten und uns Stümpern hinsichtlich der Sprache ohnehin haushoch überlegen. Einverstanden?
> MsG



Ich wurde sagen 'zuruckkehren' aber Ich bin nur ein Tommy und was weiss ich?


----------



## isvicthere? (Jan 26, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Ich wurde sagen 'zuruckkehren' aber Ich bin nur ein Tommy und was weiss ich?



Ich wuerde "zurueckfahren" sagen. Ich habe heute Nachmittag eine Deutsche gefragt. Sie hat mir gesagt, das geht, obwohl "kehren" auch OK sei.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 26, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Dear haylz,
> 
> I think what you're looking for might be: "Kannst du meine Hoden lecken!" Which means: "Can you lick my balls/nuts/taters/testicles".
> 
> ...



Just the two spelling mistakes, not bad for such a long time....

As you can see i put all them years of studying the language to good use


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 26, 2006)

isvicthere? said:
			
		

> Ich wuerde "zurueckfahren" sagen. Ich habe heute Nachmittag eine Deutsche gefragt. Sie hat mir gesagt, das geht, obwohl "kehren" auch OK sei.


Mich dünkt es, dass du die Debatte zu einer entweder/oder Frage hochschaukeln willst, wenn es in Wirklichkeit um Alternativen geht. 
Aber nichtdestotrotz: Mit der Wahl des Wortes "zurückfahren" engst du die Bedeutung und Aussage des ganzen Satzes notwendigerweise auf ein Transportmittel ein. Was ist, wenn besagte Person beschliesst, ein Flugzeug zu besteigen? Die Verwendung von "zurückfahren" dürfte sich nach meinem Dafürhalten in dem Fall als hinfällig erweisen. Oder bist du anderer Meinung?

MsG


----------



## ngeru (Jan 26, 2006)

Ich verstehe sie nicht, weil mein Deutsch sehr schlect ist.


----------



## Choc (Jan 26, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> 'Tschuldige, dass ich dich enttäuschen muss, aber *ich * habe mir den Witz ausgedacht. Wortspielereien sind normalerweise keine besondere Stärke der Deutschen.



hey, echt gut    werde ich gleich mal weitererzahlen. stimmt mit den wortspielereien haben wir es nicht so. dafuer aber die englander umso mehr   

die deutschen haben jede menge humor nur gibt es kein wort ihn zu beschreiben da ein bischen diffuser...


----------



## Choc (Jan 26, 2006)

ich glaube bagsy kann hier ziemlich gut als muttersprachler durchgehen.   

ich wuerde sagen das man alle 3 woerter benutzen kann, wobei zurueckfahren bedeutet eher mit zb dem auto zurueckzufahren. mit dem flugzeug waere es dann zurueckfliegen. aber verstaendlich sind alle versionen.


der film christiae f ist uebrigens hardcore...kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 26, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> ich glaube bagsy kann hier ziemlich gut als muttersprachler durchgehen.


Ich erlaube mir, das als Kompliment aufzufassen. Vorrausgesetzt, dass du mir damit keinen Bären aufbinden willst!   
Übrigens, hast du die Aussprache meines Names richtig, nur mit der Schreibweise hapert's ein bisschen.  




			
				Choc said:
			
		

> ich wuerde sagen das man alle 3 woerter benutzen kann, wobei zurueckfahren bedeutet eher mit zb dem auto zurueckzufahren. mit dem flugzeug waere es dann zurueckfliegen. aber verstaendlich sind alle versionen.


Eben! Alle drei Wörte sind in ihren jeweiligen Bedeutungen zulässig, wobei ich der bescheidenen Meinung bin, dass "zurückgehen", ohne Nennung der spezifischen Reisemethode, allgemeine Anwendung finden dürfte. Oder liege ich daneben?   





			
				Choc said:
			
		

> der film christiae f ist uebrigens hardcore...kann ich nur empfehlen.


Ist damit "Christiane F." gemeint? "Wir Kinder vom Bahnhof Zoo", usw? Wenn mir richtig erinnerlich ist, war das in der grauen Vorzeit eine Serie im "Stern", oder nicht? Ich war mir gar nicht dessen gewahr, dass ein Film daraus entstanden ist. Man lernt nie aus!

MsG


----------



## Choc (Jan 26, 2006)

mein liebe(r) msg,

natuerlich meinte ich mit meiner hapernden schreibweise nur die betonung der ausprache, wie sollte es anders moeglich sein, bei einem bildungsstande wie dem meinen.

  das kompliment war in der tat allerdings ehrlich gemeint.


2) okay, ich muss zugeben das zurueckfahren sich sehr stark auf eine spezifische reisemethode bezieht. insofern ist zurueckgehen (warum auch immer) oder -kehren angebrachter.

3) ja damit ist das verfilmte buch "wir kinder vom banhof zoo" -autobiographie von christiane f gemeint. den film solltest du dir unbedingt anschauen, sehr sehenswert wenn auch etwas hart verdaulich...


schone gruesse choc


----------



## bugsy7 (Jan 26, 2006)

Choc said:
			
		

> mein liebe(r) msg,


Die "r" Endung (ohne Klämmerli) ist angebracht, da ich männlichen Geschechts bin.

MsG hat mit meinem Namen nichts zu tun. In der BRD wurde (und wird) "Mit freundlichen Grüßen" routinemäßig in "MfG" abgekürzt. In der ehemaligen DDR hingegen war der offizielle Abschiedsgruß "Mit sozialistischem Gruß". 
Ich benutze "MsG", um lediglich meine politische Gesinnung zu versinnbildlichen.  




			
				Choc said:
			
		

> natuerlich meinte ich mit meiner hapernden schreibweise nur die betonung der ausprache, wie sollte es anders moeglich sein, bei einem bildungsstande wie dem meinen.


Die Schreibweise hat mir deshalb zu denken gegeben, weil ich an und für sich "Bagsi" von einer Muttersprachlerin erwartet hätte. Aber vielleicht liegt es am mir. 

Choc, es liegt mir fern, etwas sprachliches von einer Muttersprachlerin in Frage zu stellen, und ich will dir keineswegs damit zu nah treten, aber auf mich gestellt (und hier merkt man, dass Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist), hätte ich den Satz mit "wie dem meinigen" abgeschlossen. Nun bin ich durch deine Endung etwas verunsichert worden.




			
				Choc said:
			
		

> das kompliment war in der tat allerdings ehrlich gemeint.


Dann ziehe ich meine anfängliche Einschränkung zurück und bedanke mich dafür. 

MsG
Bugsy


----------



## zora (Jan 27, 2006)

Okay, Ihr Lieben, was sollen wir am naechsten Mittwoch durchnehmen?


----------



## ngeru (Jan 28, 2006)

Errr.... shall we bring a list of food items/discuss our previous weekend? I for one, am rusty having had such a long break so please be gentle!

Actually that reminds me... hausaufgaben! I'm yet to start any of those conversation exercises... actually are they meant to be homework or can we just do the exercises on the day?

Oh & re my friends, I've been trying to email them but can't seem to get through. I may have to text/call over the weekend...

Gute Nacht!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, let's go back to the basics of food items and such..!
(I did not understand much from that discussion above... ) 
I'd also be happy to read some more Bukowski.. or the fairy tale book..
Perhaps we can also discuss how to structure these German classes (if we feel we need to?) when we meet up.


----------



## Choc (Jan 28, 2006)

bugsy7 said:
			
		

> Choc, es liegt mir fern, etwas sprachliches von einer Muttersprachlerin in Frage zu stellen, und ich will dir keineswegs damit zu nah treten, aber auf mich gestellt (und hier merkt man, dass Deutsch nicht meine Muttersprache ist), hätte ich den Satz mit "wie dem meinigen" abgeschlossen. Nun bin ich durch deine Endung etwas verunsichert worden.




hm? ich glaube 'einen bildungstand wie dem meinen'  oder 'wie dem meinigen' geht beides, wobei, 'wie den meinigen' etwas altmodischer ist und deshalb sogar noch ein bischen vornehmer klingt...

zora was denkst du?

msg -lol   

mfg choc


----------



## ngeru (Jan 30, 2006)

Just found out that guy isn't coming along this Wed, after all. He wants to get the hang of the basics first by taking a German beginners course on CD. I said if/when he feels ready, he's more than welcome to join us though...


----------



## zora (Jan 30, 2006)

That might be a good idea, considering we scared both the complete beginners at our first meeting off.  I'd like to think I'd have approached it more professionally this time though...

I'm working till 7pm on wednesday so won't make it to stokie much before 8, hope that's okay.
Ich arbeite am Mittwoch bis sieben, kann also erst um kurz vor acht in stoke newington sein, ich hoffe, das ist (aehm)..okay!

PS: Freu mich schon sehr,die kleine Amelie wiederzusehen (Euch andere natuerlich auch.)


----------



## tomas (Jan 31, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Just found out that guy isn't coming along this Wed, after all. He wants to get the hang of the basics first by taking a German beginners course on CD. I said if/when he feels ready, he's more than welcome to join us though...


chicken

i rest my case


----------



## tomas (Jan 31, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> That might be a good idea, considering we scared both the complete beginners at our first meeting off.  I'd like to think I'd have approached it more professionally this time though...



you didn't scare all of them away did you... (didn't quite understand the last bit of that post but i think that's alright anyhow  )


----------



## Rohen (Jan 31, 2006)

The only bit of german I know is


Has du ein tuche?

Wie gehts?
 and der rosen kavalier
Auf wiedersehn

tschuss

and Meine mutter has der schokolade

I cant even remember how to say hello


----------



## Rohen (Jan 31, 2006)

oh yes  I forgot

En schuldegiinse bitter  I cant spell it


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 31, 2006)

Ich bin um 7.30pm da. Aber die addresse hab ich vergessen. Ich rufe Morgen an. Bis bald.


----------



## zora (Jan 31, 2006)

tomas said:
			
		

> you didn't scare all of them away did you... (didn't quite understand the last bit of that post but i think that's alright anyhow  )



But you're hardly a beginner, Mr Graswurzelrevolution.


----------



## ngeru (Feb 1, 2006)

*Es tut mir leid...*

Heute gehe ich nicht, weil ich krank bin.  

Ist dass richtig Deutsch?


----------



## bugsy7 (Feb 1, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Heute gehe ich nicht, weil ich krank bin.
> 
> Ist dass richtig Deutsch?


Man könnte es zwar optimieren: Heute gehe ich nicht *hin*, weil ich krank bin.
Aber ansonsten ist es nicht nur richtig Deutsch, sondern auch richtiges Deutsch.  

MsG


----------



## zora (Feb 1, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Heute gehe ich nicht, weil ich krank bin.
> 
> Ist dass richtig Deutsch?



Jag har husta, too. 

Gute Besserung, ngeru!


----------



## tomas (Feb 2, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Jag har husta, too.
> 
> Gute Besserung, ngeru!



Du har också h*o*sta, Zora. 

Det är kanske så att vi ska starta ett thread med titteln "By popular demand, Swedish classes in north London"


----------



## ngeru (Feb 2, 2006)

Are we learning swedish now?

Seeing I missed out on all the action last night, I thought I'd have a little recap lesson & updated some of my german notes. I'm such a girly swat.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Feb 2, 2006)

I'll save you a copy of the Swedish notes from yesterday ngeru  
Ich hoffe du ist nicht krank heute!

Es war sehr gut to see you yesterday zora and goldenecitrone


----------



## zora (Feb 2, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> I'll save you a copy of the Swedish notes from yesterday ngeru
> Ich hoffe du ist nicht krank heute!
> 
> Es war sehr gut to see you yesterday zora and goldenecitrone



'Es war schoen, euch gestern zu sehen' oder noch genauer 'Schoen, euch gesehen zu haben.'

Und euch!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 2, 2006)

Schade das ich nicht lange bleiben konnte. Das Kind ist wirklich schon. Bis nachste mal.


----------



## zora (Feb 2, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Are we learning swedish now?
> 
> Seeing I missed out on all the action last night, I thought I'd have a little recap lesson & updated some of my german notes. I'm such a girly swat.



Du hast gestern nicht viel verpasst - you didn't miss much last night (in terms of learning german, i mean). We were all way too busy staring besottedly at little Amelie and talking some Baby-Sprache gibberish to her in a mix of english, german  and swedish.


----------



## ngeru (Feb 3, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> I'll save you a copy of the Swedish notes from yesterday ngeru.
> Ich hoffe du ist nicht krank heute!


Vielen dank comicstripgirl... Heute, mir geht's bessar. (?) 




			
				zora said:
			
		

> Du hast gestern nicht viel verpasst - you didn't miss much last night (in terms of learning german, i mean). We were all way too busy staring besottedly at little Amelie and talking some Baby-Sprache gibberish to her in a mix of english, german  and swedish.


Oh that's a relief!

Am Abend, ich gehe zu der Castle pub in Camberwell. Bis spaeter?

Tschuss!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Feb 13, 2006)

Guten Morgen 
So, are you all up for another German class next week Mittwoch 22te Februar

Let me know


----------



## zora (Feb 15, 2006)

Gute Idee! 

Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich am naechsten Mittwoch kann, weil ich bald umziehe und noch ein neues zuhause finden muss. Aber wenn Ngeru und Goldenecitrone Zeit haben, werde ich versuchen es einzurichten.

(not sure if I'm free due to house hunt etc, but if ngeru and goldenecitrone can make it I'll try my very best to be there.)

Bei Dir? 

(At yours?)


----------



## ngeru (Feb 15, 2006)

Sorry I haven't replied earlier but I haven't really thought about it as it's been a bit mad with juggling work, looking after hubby, & preparing for my OU course which starts on Saturday. I've also joined up at a gym & my first session is tonight. Depending how the dodgy shoulder goes, I intend to go at least 2 or 3 times a week. 

Tbh I'm living in a bit of a whirl atm, but reckon I could do Wed if goldencitrone is available. Otherwise why don't we put it off till the following Wed... assuming everyone can make it? I'm hoping my busy schedule will be more under control by then!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Feb 15, 2006)

Should we say the following Wednesday - 1st March - instead as both of you seem quite busy atm 
Was sagst du goldenecitrone?

Bei unsere (?) Erste März am Sieben Uhr   

Good luck with house hunting, OU course and joining the gym!


----------



## ngeru (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah I reckon we should go for the 1st March. I've just twigged it's a friend's birthday on the 22nd so if she's planning on celebrating with friends, then it would be good if I'm free.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 16, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Should we say the following Wednesday - 1st March - instead as both of you seem quite busy atm
> Was sagst du goldenecitrone?
> 
> Bei unsere (?) Erste März am Sieben Uhr
> ...



Sounds good to me. Wenn ich nicht mehr erkaeltet bin. Scheiss wetter hier.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Feb 18, 2006)

For the next meet up I've started to write down all sorts of ordinary and small talk phrases that I'd like to know in German, thought that could be something we could focus on next time  
Perhaps something you want to do a too ngeru?
I'm just thinking that by this we can slowly start to have more proper conversations in German (well, I hope )

Bis nächste mal


----------



## ngeru (Feb 20, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Perhaps something you want to do a too ngeru?


Sounds like a good idea... I'll do it if I remember or have the time.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 24, 2006)

Kann mir jemand eine oesterreichishe Zeitung empfehlen? Ich moechte wissen, was dort ueber David Irving geschrieben wird. Vielen Dank!


----------



## zora (Feb 27, 2006)

^^ Leider nein.



Sorry for not being on here for ages (mixture of no internet at home and stuff going on..), BUT I'm still on for this wednesday, if you are. (Will even try and think of some useful exercise - but would be great, too, if you could think of some phrases etc you actually want to know as Comicstripgirl suggested.)


----------



## ngeru (Feb 28, 2006)

*Comicstripgirl...*

What time shall we turn up then?


----------



## hovis (Feb 28, 2006)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand eine oesterreichishe Zeitung empfehlen? Ich moechte wissen, was dort ueber David Irving geschrieben wird. Vielen Dank!



I might have a go at this. I will find a short article and put my translation online so you can all correct my mistakes.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Feb 28, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> What time shall we turn up then?


From 7pm or whenever you can make it   
Looking forward to see you all


----------



## zora (Mar 1, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> From 7pm or whenever you can make it
> Looking forward to see you all



Bis nachher!


----------



## hovis (Mar 1, 2006)

Here is the first paragraph of an article about David Irving from an Austrian paper today (Kurier.at). If you want to have a go at translating it, I will post my effort later.   

*Irving droht neuerliche Anklage* 



> Wien - Die Interviews, die der britische Holocaust-Leugner David Irving nach seiner Verurteilung wegen nationalsozialistischer Wiederbetätigung in seiner Zelle im Landesgerichtlichen Gefangenenhaus mehreren britischen Journalisten gegeben hat, haben am Mittwoch die Staatsanwaltschaft auf den Plan gerufen. "Wir müssen darauf reagieren. Man kann das nicht übersehen", hieß es auf Anfrage. Möglicherweise wird Irving sogar wegen neuerlicher Verstöße gegen das Verbotsgesetz angeklagt...



source


----------



## hovis (Mar 1, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Here is the first paragraph of an article about David Irving from an Austrian paper today (Kurier.at). If you want to have a go at translating it, I will post my effort later.
> 
> *Irving droht neuerliche Anklage*



Ok here it is so far. There are a few bits I am not sure about:

Irving Threatens New Accusations

Vienna - The interviews which the British Holocaust-denier (sp?) has given to more British journalists from his prison cell about his conviction for national socialist reaction (?), have on Wednesday called (?) the public prosecution. "We must react to it. One can not ignore it", he said in reply. Possibly it will even result in Irving being accused of new violations of the law.

Er... ok?


----------



## ngeru (Mar 1, 2006)

Erm.... 

Being an amateur I really wouldn't know.  I'll mention it to zora when I see her tonight.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 1, 2006)

Still working. Will try to get there for around 8pm.


----------



## ngeru (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm about to leave so I should turn up 7:15 - 7:30.


----------



## districtline (Mar 1, 2006)

oh! i'm moving back to london next week and seeing as i spent second half of last year in berlin it'd be cool to be able to speak some german even in london so...let me join! 

oh, and i've realised on the thread that my swedish will come in handy too    

when's the next meeting?


----------



## tomas (Mar 2, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> oh! i'm moving back to london next week and seeing as i spent second half of last year in berlin it'd be cool to be able to speak some german even in london so...let me join!
> 
> oh, and i've realised on the thread that my swedish will come in handy too
> 
> when's the next meeting?


since the llast one wsa yesterday the next will probably be in two or so weeks, if we're getting back to the pre-christmas schedule. but we'll se. you're welcome though.


----------



## Choc (Mar 2, 2006)

guten tag guten tag,

wie geht es euch?

ich habe gehoehrt das gestern im fussball die deutschen gegen die italiener 4:0 _verloren_ haben..

peinlich,peinlich!   (und schade     )

ps ich warte gerade auf meine schwesters baby...kann jetzt jederzeit losgehen *ungedult!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 2, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Ok here it is so far. There are a few bits I am not sure about:
> 
> Irving Threatens New Accusations
> 
> ...



Cheers for the link, one I can use again and again.

I read the article slightly differently, ie. 'New charge threatens Irving', '_several_ British journalists,'

Wiederbetaetigung is harder - I'd call it promotion of national socialism

auf den Plan rufen - I don't know this nor can I find it so far, I think it means call attention to

Quite a story even so! Bloody Brits abroad, eh?


----------



## zora (Mar 3, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Ok here it is so far. There are a few bits I am not sure about:
> 
> Irving Threatens New Accusations
> 
> ...



That's very, very good! - I hardly understood the German paragraph!!

AnnaKarpik is right: It's New charge threatens Irving (otherwise it would be: Irving droht _mit_ neuerlicher Anklage).

For _Wiederbetaetigung_ I'd say 'renewed (?) activity' 

and _auf den Plan gerufen_ is an idiom that might best translate as 'spurred into action'.

Hovis, if you are in London you should come to one of our classes.  

And Districline, you're most welcome to join us. 



Our last meeting was loads of fun, and we got loads done! Not only did we nail down those accucatives and datives and personal pronouns, we also did a whole page of handy everyday phrases AND, if that wasn't enough, 'translated' Bamse-Baer (very useful: Die Schildkroete liegt in der Gummi-Ente und trinkt ein Glas Wasser mit einem Strohhalm.)!


----------



## Choc (Mar 3, 2006)

guten morgen 10 uhr in deutschland


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 3, 2006)

Wie geht's? Klar?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 3, 2006)

nino_savatte said:
			
		

> Wie geht's? Klar?



Ganz gut. Und jetzt gibt's feierabend. Schones Wochenende Leute!


----------



## hovis (Mar 11, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> That's very, very good! - I hardly understood the German paragraph!!
> 
> AnnaKarpik is right: It's New charge threatens Irving (otherwise it would be: Irving droht _mit_ neuerlicher Anklage).



Ow, It's that word order thing which is different in English. Always throws me off:

Der Hund beißt den Mann. The dog bites the man.
Den Mann beißt der Hund. The dog bites the man.

 

Also I can't do adjective endings at the moment.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Mar 14, 2006)

Moin, moin


----------



## zora (Mar 15, 2006)

hovis said:
			
		

> Ow, It's that word order thing which is different in English. Always throws me off:
> 
> Der Hund beißt den Mann. The dog bites the man.
> Den Mann beißt der Hund. The dog bites the man.
> ...



That's it. 'Irving droht neue Anklage.' = Die neue Anklage droht ihm. So Irving in this case is the object (dative), only there's no way of telling really other than the context as the dative of this name looks the same as the nominative - and it doesn't require the claryfying (declined) article (unlike your above examples).


----------



## zora (Mar 15, 2006)

''Am Wochenende habe ich auf einer Party zu viel Ketamin genommen und bin umgefallen. Jetzt habe ich viele blaue Flecke. Aua. Es hat sich aber gelohnt - ich bin auf einem Karusselpferdchen durch's Weltall gewirbelt.''  

Translate. (Similiarities to existing persons, in particular members of our german class are purely coincidental and unintentional.)


----------



## Choc (Mar 15, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> That's it. 'Irving droht neue Anklage.' = Die neue Anklage droht ihm. So Irving in this case is the object (dative), only there's no way of telling really other than the context as the dative of this name looks the same as the nominative - and it doesn't require the claryfying (declined) article (unlike your above examples).



ich bin beeindruckt! leider habe ich die deutsche grammatik (oder irgend eine andere) noch nie beherrscht..? erinnert mich immer so an mathe..


----------



## ngeru (Mar 15, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> ''Am Wochenende habe ich auf einer Party zu viel Ketamin genommen und bin umgefallen. Jetzt habe ich viele blaue Flecke. Aua. Es hat sich aber gelohnt - ich bin auf einem Karusselpferdchen durch's Weltall gewirbelt.''
> 
> Translate. (Similiarities to existing persons, in particular members of our german class are purely coincidental and unintentional.)


My attempt... with help from an online translator of course! 

During the weekend I took too much ketamin & fell over. Now I have many blue spots (bruises?) But it was worth it... I have swirled on a ??? thru the universe!

Und ich:

Am Wochenende habe ich auf einer Party zu viel Pillen genommen und ein bisschen Ketamin. Ich habe keine blaue Flecke, weil ich bin umgefallen nicht. Aber ich bin müde und ich will mein Bett! zzzzzz.....


----------



## ngeru (Mar 16, 2006)

*Ahem...*

Werden wir nächsten Mittwoch treffen?


----------



## zora (Mar 16, 2006)

ngeru said:
			
		

> Werden wir nächsten Mittwoch treffen?



Am nächsten Mittwoch* kann ich leider nicht, weil ein sehr guter Freund von mir Geburtstag hat. Wenn ihr Dienstag Zeit und Lust habt, können wir uns gerne dann treffen, aber ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Dienstag einigen nicht so gut passt? 

Was denkt ihr?

*and the week after I'm away in Germany, back on the 3rd; how does wed 5th april sound for the next meet-up (or as i said above, if you guys fancy meeting up next tuesday, I can be there)


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 16, 2006)

Mir ist egal. Dienstag geht. Am Donnerstag treffen wir alle im Mucky Pup. Aber kinder sollten nicht viel saufen, oder?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Mar 16, 2006)

Dienstag (21/3) klingt gut  
Für dich auch ngeru?

Ps. Amelie hat nicht lust ins Kneipe saufen, es ist nur milch fur sie...


----------



## ngeru (Mar 17, 2006)

Ja, das klinkt gut. Am Dienstag treffen wir uns nächst!


----------



## comicstripgirl (Mar 17, 2006)

Toll  
Auf 7 Uhr in der abend am Dienstag.

Neue leutern ist willcomen auch natürlich   

Bis bald!


----------



## districtline (Mar 17, 2006)

ah dienstag, 7 uhr!

dann komme ich auch, aber wo treffen wir uns!?   

ich bin der neue student


----------



## zora (Mar 17, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> ah dienstag, 7 uhr!
> 
> dann komme ich auch, aber wo treffen wir uns!?
> 
> ich bin der neue student



Cool! Dann können wir alle ordentlich über Berlin schnacken.

Wir treffen uns zuhause bei Comicstripgirl und Tomas und Amelie; sie schickt Dir sicher eine PM mit ihrer Adresse.

(just for clarification ^^ I said I'm sure comicstripgirl will pm you the address.)


----------



## comicstripgirl (Mar 18, 2006)

PM schickt zu districtline mit die addresse.


----------



## districtline (Mar 20, 2006)

ja, dann sehen wir uns morgen.

vielleicht kaufe ich morgen die faz, muss ein bischen üben machen


----------



## comicstripgirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Es war schon euch zu sehen  

And have to say I was really impressed districtline, you gave me hope that I will improve my german slowly but steadily?

Ich solle jetzt gehen mit Amelie ins cafe und Freunden treffen


----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 22, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> ja, dann sehen wir uns morgen.
> 
> vielleicht kaufe ich morgen die faz, muss ein bischen üben machen



Jetzt habe ich verstanden was 'faz' bedeutet. Ich dachte du wurdest ein komischer Hut tragen.


----------



## ngeru (Mar 22, 2006)

Es tut mir leid dass ich müde war, aber es machte spass.  

Good to see you all again & a big welcome to our newest member Districtline! I was impressed with your skills too btw.


----------



## zora (Apr 2, 2006)

*Grüsse aus Berlin!*

Viele Grüsse aus Berlin an alle.

Districline, ich lese gerade 'Zonenkinder' bei Freunden, und es gefällt mir total gut und ist sehr interessant.



Übrigens seid ihr alle herzlich eingeladen zur Party am 08. April bei mir und  meinen Mitbewohnern zuhause. (Thread in community, für die, die's noch nicht gesehen haben.)


----------



## LDR (Apr 5, 2006)

This may help you guys - Click here.


----------



## comicstripgirl (Apr 5, 2006)

Vielen dank für das... we found a torrent for a Michel Thomas German course, anyone interested we can burn the course on an mp3 for you


----------



## comicstripgirl (Apr 11, 2006)

Sollen wir uns treffen noch einmal am Sonntag 23 April?
we could meet up at Rose&Crown for lunch or weather permitting have some drinks in our garden 

Wir gehen nach Stockholm am Donnerstag für die Osterferien. 
Amelie will zum ersten mal fliegen mit dem flugzeug.
Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Allan (Apr 11, 2006)

Ze vishy-vashy-shplishen-shplashen = Windscreen wipers.


----------



## bugsy7 (Apr 16, 2006)

goldenecitrone said:
			
		

> Jetzt habe ich verstanden was 'faz' bedeutet. Ich dachte du wurdest ein komischer Hut tragen.


...ein*en* komisch*en* Hut.
Wenn ich mir die kleine Berichtigung erlauben darf.    

MsG


----------



## zora (Apr 16, 2006)

Allan said:
			
		

> Ze vishy-vashy-shplishen-shplashen = Windscreen wipers.



You're taking the piss.  I vill not have it.


----------



## zora (Apr 16, 2006)

comicstripgirl said:
			
		

> Sollen wir uns treffen noch einmal am Sonntag 23 April?
> we could meet up at Rose&Crown for lunch or weather permitting have some drinks in our garden
> 
> Wir gehen nach Stockholm am Donnerstag für die Osterferien.
> ...



Frohe Ostern! 

Ich hoffe, ihr habt viel Spass in Schweden.



Am naechsten Sonntag kann ich leider nicht, weil mein Freund und ich das ganze Wochenende zu Besuch bei seinen Eltern sind.  Wie waere es mit dem Wochenende drauf? (How about the weekend after?)


----------



## ngeru (Apr 17, 2006)

zora said:
			
		

> Wie waere es mit dem Wochenende drauf?


Ja, warum nicht?


----------



## comicstripgirl (Apr 18, 2006)

We're back  Es war super in Schweden!!

Yes, why not meet up the next Sunday... 30. April, prima!


----------



## districtline (May 13, 2006)

no posts in here for almost two weeks!!

what is happening with the german class? been working so i missed the last two meetings  any plan for a new one?

anyways, i'm thinking seriously about going back to berlin, probably as soon as possible. london just aint the same  

naja, werden sehen


----------



## ngeru (May 14, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> no posts in here for almost two weeks!!
> 
> what is happening with the german class? been working so i missed the last two meetings  any plan for a new one?
> 
> ...


Well we _did_ aim for a meetup two Sundays ago but it fell through mainly due to Goldencitrone & I having a heavy sesh the night before & iirc he even carried onto Sunday night! 

There's been no talk of a proposed date for the next meetup as yet. But considering it's that mad time of year party/festival-wise & also Tomas & Comicstripgirl's little one has now got into a sleeping routine they can only really do weekends these days... so we may have to hold off for a wee while. Over the next few months, the weekends for me are looking chocka with social plans/holiday/study so maybe it's a case of 'watch this space'...


----------



## zora (Jun 15, 2006)

*Berlin, Berlin, wir fahren nach Berlin!*

(That's the german football team, not me..)

Districtline, ngeru is right, it doesn't look like the stokie meet-ups are gonna happen over the summer; my w-ends are pretty much booked up all the way into august, too.

However, I'm about to arrange a Brixton meeting with Blind Lemon and his mate, both of whom speak german better than me, pretty much!! So that would suit your level, really. I'll let you know when I know more (next friday is a possibility - the 23.), and you'd be more than welcome to come along.

Also, if you're desperate for a chat in german, you can always come along to an unrelated urban event that Choc or myself will be at.


----------



## zora (Jun 24, 2006)

Had a german lesson with b/f last night with some Falco lyrics 

_Mutter, oh Mutter (3x) Der Mann mit dem Koks (2x) 
Der Mann mit dem Koks ist da 

Es wurde einst 
das schwarze Gold der Ruhr genannt 
Es spendete Wärme, Behaglichkeit und Energie 
In einem besonderen chemischen Verfahren 
verflüchtigten sich aus dem Urstoff die Gase 
aus Kohle wurde Koks 
Die Menschen sehnten sich nach der Energie, 
die ihnen das Koks lieferte 
Doch für das Volk war der Stoff zu teuer 
Mutter, oh Mutter 
Der Mann mit dem Koks ist da 

Mutter der Mann mit dem Koks ist da, ja mein Junge, das weiß ich ja (2x) 
Ich hab‘ kein Geld und du hast kein Geld, wer hat den Mann mit dem Koks bestellt? (2x) 

Der Mann mit dem Koks 
Das schwarze Gold ist weiß geworden: 
Man nehme eine einfache Rezeptur 
Und aus Koks wird wieder Kohle 
Wärme, Behaglichkeit, Energie (2x) 
Mutter, oh Mutter 
Der Mann mit dem Koks ist da 

Mutter, der Mann mit dem Koks ..._


----------



## districtline (Jul 1, 2006)

hola again german speaking friends.

i'm leaving london next saturday, to go to vienna! so, looks like i'm going to speak german intensively, at least for the month i'm there. yay! deutsch reden, ich mag! 

and seeing as i've been supporting germany intesively for a month now i'm really looking forward to the semi-finals on tuesday. any tips for where to see the game with other deutschland fans? was watching the quarter-final against argentina in cambridge yesterday and felt sort of alone there... 

the u75 german class should definitely support "our" team on tuesday


----------



## zora (Jul 1, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> any tips for where to see the game with other deutschland fans? was watching the quarter-final against argentina in cambridge yesterday and felt sort of alone there...
> 
> the u75 german class should definitely support "our" team on tuesday



Good plan! I'll let you know where I'll watch it (and pm you my mobile number). Might just be at home in south london or in a pub (probably central or south). Would be cool if other people joined us - I'm also gonna check with Choc!


----------



## Choc (Jul 2, 2006)

wann ist das spiel am dienstag?


yes let's meet somewhere..


----------



## bugsy7 (Jul 2, 2006)

Mal beiläufig erwähnt: "Spiegel online" hat einige sehr interessante Threads über die WM. Vor allen Dingen ist der Thread über die englische Mannschaft überaus lesenswert!   

MsG


----------



## Prince Rhyus (Jul 2, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> hola again german speaking friends.
> 
> i'm leaving london next saturday, to go to vienna! so, looks like i'm going to speak german intensively, at least for the month i'm there. yay! deutsch reden, ich mag!
> 
> the u75 german class should definitely support "our" team on tuesday



That makes two of us heading out to Vienna for a month. I'm there for the whole of September with the aim of improving (substantially) my German, though if I meet the girl of my dreams out there in the process I won't complain!

Seriously though, how does the U75 German class work? I'm still trying to get a move down to London and am caught between whether to register in Cambridge or do something in London. I've just done the GCSE as an evening class.

PR


----------



## Negativland (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm trying to think of ways to improve my German past A-level standard:

1. Reading short stories in depth and trying to understand every word. So far I only have Franz Kafka, can anyone reccomend any modern German short stories?

2. For more formal language I should probably try to read a news site, like sueddeutsche.de.

3. Does anyone know any interesting German talk radio or podcasts?

4. Any good internet forums?


----------



## zora (Jul 14, 2006)

Update: Districline and I managed to watch the (rather heartbreaking) semi-final together and much german was spoken. 

Viel Spass in Wien, Districtline!

Prince Rhyus: we kind of have/had two meet-ups running. One in Stoke Newington - we managed to meet fairly regularly in the winter but all have conflicting schedules atm. 
I'm also meeting up occasionally with Blind Lemon here in Brixton (in fact, I'm off to meet him now!) who speaks German fluently. There is no structure or anything to it we just make it up as we go along. If you're ever in London and fancy meeting up, get in touch. 

Negativland:1. Try Julia Franck's Bauchlandung or Wladimir Kaminer's Russendisko. 
2. Yes, Sueddeutsche is a good bet, as is Der Spiegel oder Die Zeit.
3. No. 
4. Don't really do german internet forums - I believe Choc posts on one, don't know which. But most of the news sites should have some kind of discussion board, or just google for whatever you're interested in, there should be plenty out there byt way of film, music, sports etc boards.


----------



## districtline (Jul 17, 2006)

ok, the austrians really Do speak weird. it is, in a way, really disturbing to have "grüss gott!" shouted at you every time you enter a store.   and their accent is well, weird. like a bavarian on drugs.

i had to write a placement test my first day and apparently my german is supposed to be really good   so i had to choose a "special course" and seeing as the options were business, linguistics or literature i naturally choose literature. turns out it's all austrian literature! what the fuck! ingeborg bachmann and daniel kehlmann. and the lecturer is a specialist in austrian literature and refuses to let us do anything german. "well, if you wall want to read böll...". crazy.

anyway, yeah, russendisko is a great start if you want to get into german fiction. one of the first i read when i started learning german, really easy to read and easy to "get into". julia franck is a good choice as well, and zora!, i do think i found her new book/text you were talking about in a store here the other day. quite tasty though, 8 euro or so and i feel really poor now  die armut kotzt mich an! i will start on lagerfeuer as soon as i get access to a library again. BUT, i'm trying to get of the fiction now as i'm supposed to be a student again come late august so i'm reading "die rückkehr der geschichte" by joschka fischer now! 

i'm off to se the filmatisation of "herr lehmann" at a kino here in wien on wednesday. it's weird but i'm actually really looking forward to it. one of my fav books ever and the film could/should be good as well.


----------



## Negativland (Jul 17, 2006)

Ta your lot I think I'll order Russendisko.

I have 'Berlin Alexanderplatz' but I don't stand a chance at that yet, novels are too daunting. Maybe I should try shampoo bottles.


----------



## zora (Jul 23, 2006)

districtline said:
			
		

> turns out it's all austrian literature! what the fuck! ingeborg bachmann and daniel kehlmann. and the lecturer is a specialist in austrian literature and refuses to let us do anything german. "well, if you wall want to read böll...". crazy.



Ah, that's great, man, you'll get to read lots of Schnitzler etc. and before you know it, you'll also be reading Heimito von Doderer's ''Die Daemonen'' und ''Die Strudlhofstiege''. Good luck.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi guys, my next assignment* is on children and advertising and I'm struggling a bit for words to indicate sugary, and chocolatey, breakfast cereals other than 'Fruehstueckskost'. I've got as far as 'Maisflocken' which I could use as 'Maisflocken und aehnliches' but I reckon I'm going to refer to cereals at least four or five times during the talk so I reckon I need at absolute minimum one more up-to-date German expression to indicate cereals aimed at children.

And anyone living or recently returned from Germany - do they have the same great stacks of kiddie cereal as we do now? Breakfast cereal consisted of muesli, oats or puffed oats when I lived there. <sighs, mutters, in my day usw.>

Vielen Dank, bis bald!

*OU German course


----------



## zora (Aug 18, 2006)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> Hi guys, my next assignment* is on children and advertising and I'm struggling a bit for words to indicate sugary, and chocolatey, breakfast cereals other than 'Fruehstueckskost'. I've got as far as 'Maisflocken' which I could use as 'Maisflocken und aehnliches' but I reckon I'm going to refer to cereals at least four or five times during the talk so I reckon I need at absolute minimum one more up-to-date German expression to indicate cereals aimed at children.
> 
> And anyone living or recently returned from Germany - do they have the same great stacks of kiddie cereal as we do now? Breakfast cereal consisted of muesli, oats or puffed oats when I lived there. <sighs, mutters, in my day usw.>
> 
> ...



I was eating Frosties when I was little* - and that's along time ago. Don't really have an answer to your question, I think people would specify the brand in conversation ie. 'I had Frosties, Smacks, Muesli for breakfast'; another more genric term you could use (a mix of the two you mention )is Fruehstuecksflocken, but I don't know a more 'scientific' nutrionist expression.

*These days I'm sure they've even got Special K...


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 18, 2006)

I will have a 13 year old German girl in my house at the end of August...I'll ask her.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Aug 20, 2006)

Cheers!


----------

